# What are you watching on TV right now?



## table1349

If you are watching TV right now that is.  

Me. NASA's Unexplained Mysteries.


----------



## beachrat

The Andy Griffith Show.

Never gets old.


----------



## snowbear

TV?  Oh, nothing since Dr. Who isn't on.

MLW & LL are in the other room with it on.  It sounds like a French language movie.


----------



## SquarePeg

Watching "The Voice" while I build the schedule for my daughter's softball league using the most frustrating software program on the planet.


----------



## spiralout462

Carolina vs. Nova!


----------



## baturn

At the time you posted I was watching the Blue Jays beat the Rays. Then I watched the Canucks beat the Kings - a rare event, indeed.


----------



## table1349

spiralout462 said:


> Carolina vs. Nova!


How did that turn out?


----------



## Dagwood56

At the time you posted this - Foyle's War on PBS.


----------



## minicoop1985

Currently, Doc McStuffins. Agh.


----------



## table1349

minicoop1985 said:


> Currently, Doc McStuffins. Agh.


  Well you got yourself into it.


----------



## JohnnyWrench

Not RIGHT NOW...  but...  Better Call Saul and House of Cards.


----------



## JacaRanda

gryphonslair99 said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina vs. Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> How did that turn out?
Click to expand...


Was a fantastic finish.  Buzzer beater was all one could ask for - unless like me you are a Tarheel fan.  A young man will be remembered forever because of one shot - not matter what else he does ever ever ever.


----------



## table1349

JacaRanda said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina vs. Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> How did that turn out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was a fantastic finish.  Buzzer beater was all one could ask for - unless like me you are a Tarheel fan.  A young man will be remembered forever because of one shot - not matter what else he does ever ever ever.
Click to expand...

Sorry, no offense, but the only time I watch basketball or care about basketball is when i'm at the base line looking through a viewfinder.  Basketball was just never a sport I enjoyed either watching or playing.  My condolences if the Tarheel's lost.


----------



## JacaRanda

gryphonslair99 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina vs. Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> How did that turn out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was a fantastic finish.  Buzzer beater was all one could ask for - unless like me you are a Tarheel fan.  A young man will be remembered forever because of one shot - not matter what else he does ever ever ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no offense, but the only time I watch basketball or care about basketball is when i'm at the base line looking through a viewfinder.  Basketball was just never a sport I enjoyed either watching or playing.  My condolences if the Tarheel's lost.
Click to expand...


No offense at all.  It aint for everyone   I thought maybe you were really interested in how it turned out though.  Could be a final Jeopardy question.


----------



## table1349

JacaRanda said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina vs. Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> How did that turn out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was a fantastic finish.  Buzzer beater was all one could ask for - unless like me you are a Tarheel fan.  A young man will be remembered forever because of one shot - not matter what else he does ever ever ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no offense, but the only time I watch basketball or care about basketball is when i'm at the base line looking through a viewfinder.  Basketball was just never a sport I enjoyed either watching or playing.  My condolences if the Tarheel's lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense at all.  It aint for everyone   I thought maybe you were really interested in how it turned out though.  Could be a final Jeopardy question.
Click to expand...

My wife could have told me, but then she already knew I didn't care.  Her on the other hand was probably watching right along with you.  She's a basket ball fan and has continued to watch even though KU lost.  Hey were in Kansas, what can you expect.   
Strangely enough I was 6'3" at 14, athletic, played varsity football, and wrestled  as well as america legion baseball, all through high school and pissed our basket ball coach off every year.  He kept trying to get me to go out for the team and I kept turning him down.


----------



## JacaRanda

gryphonslair99 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina vs. Nova!
> 
> 
> 
> How did that turn out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was a fantastic finish.  Buzzer beater was all one could ask for - unless like me you are a Tarheel fan.  A young man will be remembered forever because of one shot - not matter what else he does ever ever ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no offense, but the only time I watch basketball or care about basketball is when i'm at the base line looking through a viewfinder.  Basketball was just never a sport I enjoyed either watching or playing.  My condolences if the Tarheel's lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense at all.  It aint for everyone   I thought maybe you were really interested in how it turned out though.  Could be a final Jeopardy question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife could have told me, but then she already knew I didn't care.  Her on the other hand was probably watching right along with you.  She's a basket ball fan and has continued to watch even though KU lost.  Hey were in Kansas, what can you expect.
> Strangely enough I was 6'3" at 14, athletic, played varsity football, and wrestled  as well as america legion baseball, all through high school and pissed our basket ball coach off every year.  He kept trying to get me to go out for the team and I kept turning him down.
Click to expand...


Hmmm. I had a similar experience.  My Social Science teacher was also the head volleyball coach.  He tried to get me to play volleyball each year, but that was during baseball season.  I did the big 3, basketball football baseball.  I jumped well, and looking back on it....volleyball may have been the thing to do - especially since I went to high school in San Clemente; a beach town.  It's all about surfing and volleyball and bikinis.  Can you imagine me jumping around in a tight little one piece?  Try it, I dare you.


----------



## NancyMoranG

JohnnyWrench said:


> Not RIGHT NOW...  but...  Better Call Saul and House of Cards.



IF I had t.v. That would be my choice. Will have to catch them on reruns or something. 
Just saw Frank Underwood portrait in the Smithsonian Portrait Gallery last week. He is on the floor below Presidential portraits !


----------



## table1349

How about this?...........Winegard Pathway Portable Satellite Antennas


----------



## NancyMoranG

Hmmm...pay as we go could work as hubby would like to be watching the Tampa Bay Lightning hockey RIGHT NOW! Thx, will look at it.
We do not have any Dish or such service currently and with just regular antenna we get a few channels here and there...


----------



## petrochemist

Nothing now, but I did fire up i-player last night. 
'Life in the Air' had some great photography! (Must look out for the other episodes)


----------



## JohnnyWrench

NancyMoranG said:


> JohnnyWrench said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not RIGHT NOW...  but...  Better Call Saul and House of Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I had t.v. That would be my choice. Will have to catch them on reruns or something.
> Just saw Frank Underwood portrait in the Smithsonian Portrait Gallery last week. He is on the floor below Presidential portraits !
Click to expand...


House of Cards is a Netflix production so you don't need satellite or cable for that. Just $8 a month or something for the subscription. Insanely cheap for the amount of programming on there.


----------



## NancyMoranG

It's not the $8 but the gigs it takes to watch something. I travel in a motor home and no land line. So I pay dearly for gigs so my phone can be a hotspot for my computer.
I am on Verizon and 20 gigs month plus our phones is $175 down from @ $225 before we ran out our contract. ( they lowered the price to keep us)


----------



## KmH

Geez!
It's been something like 10 years since I last watched television.
I don't even watch Netfix TV.


----------



## NancyMoranG

KmH said:


> Geez!
> It's been something like 10 years since I last watched television.
> I don't even watch Netfix TV.



But HOW can you know how to think without someone telling you 
Although I like reading, I do enjoy t.v. Now and again..it's fun to catch some old movie or Perry Mason, one of my moms favorites 
Of course if something newsworthy is on, I would like seeing live time info on a t.v. If available than Internet ..it's my age..


----------



## table1349

I am a love to learn it kind of guy.  Just finished reading Kasztners Train about Rezsno Kasztner and his part in saving as many Jews as they could during WWII.  Netflix has a ton of documentaries on about anything you can think of. 

Of course they have the Hercule Poriot series as well, and I love the British made versions of Agatha Christi's books.


----------



## table1349

Netflix - Winston Churchill Walking with Destiny.


----------



## SquarePeg

I freely admit that I like trashy, melodramatic, unrealistic, chew the scenery, soap opera type tv like Scandal, Nashville, Shades of Blue, Vinyl and of course The Walking Dead.  It's entertaining and fun!


----------



## jcdeboever

Baseball


----------



## DGMPhotography

Just finished the newest episode of Supernatural.


----------



## table1349

Base-a-ball has been berry, berry good to me.  Twins at the Orioles.


----------



## table1349

Orioles 4-Twins 2


----------



## Trever1t

Jeopardy!


----------



## table1349

Trever1t said:


> Jeopardy!


The real one or the funny one?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Twilight Zone.


----------



## NancyMoranG

vintagesnaps said:


> Twilight Zone.


Da, da, da, da...."image a time and a place called The Twilight Zone..."
That's a great show.


----------



## table1349

There were actually 5 openings over the run of the show.

_*There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone.* _Season 1

_*You are about to enter another dimension. A dimension not only of sight and sound, but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land of imagination. Next stop, the Twilight Zone!* _Season 1 alternative
_
*You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Twilight Zone!* _Season 2
_
*You are traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land of imagination. Next stop, the Twilight Zone! * _Season 3
_
*You unlock this door with the key of imagination. Beyond it is another dimension - a dimension of sound, a dimension of sight, a dimension of mind. You're moving into a land of both shadow and substance, of things and ideas. You've just crossed over into the Twilight Zone.* _Season 4&5

I Loved that Show and love that Netflix is carrying it.


----------



## table1349

Just finished watching Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens


----------



## waday

Wife and I started watching the new season of Orange is the New Black, started rewatching the West Wing. We need to catch up on Game of Thrones, and start watching Veep.

Finished the latest Great British Baking show episode yesterday (dessert episode). That's one show that makes me want to bake more. I also love how everyone on there is so nice.


----------



## SquarePeg

I recently binge watched Deadwood on HBO.  Liked it a lot but wish I had known that it didn't have an ending!!!!!


----------



## table1349

AHC channel, a lot.  Mosty WWII & WWI documentaries.  Good Eats, a lot of documentaries on Netflix along with Hercule Poirot, the full British series.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> I recently binge watched Deadwood on HBO.  Liked it a lot but wish I had known that it didn't have an ending!!!!!


Wild Bill dies.  So pretty much the same ending as Titanic really.  The boat sinks.


Maybe I should have added a spoiler alert there.   Whoops

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

robbins.photo said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently binge watched Deadwood on HBO.  Liked it a lot but wish I had known that it didn't have an ending!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill dies.  So pretty much the same ending as Titanic really.  The boat sinks.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have added a spoiler alert there.   Whoops
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yeah but what happened to Swegen!!!!!


----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently binge watched Deadwood on HBO.  Liked it a lot but wish I had known that it didn't have an ending!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Bill dies.  So pretty much the same ending as Titanic really.  The boat sinks.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have added a spoiler alert there.   Whoops
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but what happened to Swegen!!!!!
Click to expand...

For the answer to that question you need to binge watch Star Trek, Enterprise.

Therein you will learn that a bunch of aliens with advanced technology called the scargarins journey to earth and kidnap a bunch of cowboys and take them to another planet.



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> Yeah but what happened to Swegen!!!!!



Or if you prefer you can go with the actual historical account, according to his obituary Al Swearengen was found dead in Denver, in the middle of the street, with a massive head wound.

So ya, boat sank.


----------



## SquarePeg

robbins.photo said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but what happened to Swegen!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer you can go with the actual historical account, according to his obituary Al Swearengen was found dead in Denver, in the middle of the street, with a massive head wound.
> 
> So ya, boat sank.
Click to expand...


Now that I can believe.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> Now that I can believe.



What, you don't think that a bunch of aliens who mastered faster than light travel would journey to the hind end of space and capture a bunch of uneducated primitives so they could use them as a slave labor force just because nobody from their advanced civilization was smart enough to realize that robots would be a whole lot cheaper and less trouble?

Hmmm..

Ok, so maybe you've got a point there..


----------



## SquarePeg

robbins.photo said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I can believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you don't think that a bunch of aliens who mastered faster than light travel would journey to the hind end of space and capture a bunch of uneducated primitives so they could use them as a slave labor force just because nobody from their advanced civilization was smart enough to realize that robots would be a whole lot cheaper and less trouble?
> 
> Hmmm..
> 
> Ok, so maybe you've got a point there..
Click to expand...


Isn't' that the plot of Colony on USA tv?  

Also just started watching Roadies on Showtime.  Still undecided on it but several of the characters are interesting.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I can believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you don't think that a bunch of aliens who mastered faster than light travel would journey to the hind end of space and capture a bunch of uneducated primitives so they could use them as a slave labor force just because nobody from their advanced civilization was smart enough to realize that robots would be a whole lot cheaper and less trouble?
> 
> Hmmm..
> 
> Ok, so maybe you've got a point there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't' that the plot of Colony on USA tv?
> 
> Also just started watching Roadies on Showtime.  Still undecided on it but several of the characters are interesting.
Click to expand...

Could be, pretty much the plot of every show was recycled from every other show at some point.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeyguy

Vietnam in HD


----------



## weepete

The big fish off


----------



## Gary A.

The RNC.


----------



## table1349

How It's Made.


----------



## otherprof

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are watching TV right now that is.
> 
> Me. NASA's Unexplained Mysteries.


Just finished watching episode 5 of Tunnel on PBS via Roku. But my favorite show right now is the Great British Baking Show, also on PBS.


----------



## table1349

Ok, I am slumming it tonight. TCM has the Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns on.  Just finished Fist full of Dollars, now is For a Few Dollars More, next The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Gary A.

The RNC ... Very entertaining.


----------



## table1349

TCM is still playing westerns today.  It's now Glen Ford day.  A couple of good ones on a little later.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> The RNC ... Very entertaining.



A solid 10 on the unintentional comedy scale.


----------



## table1349

At 1900 hours, central time (7:00 p.m.) TCM is continuing with their westerns.  Glen Ford ends then and the one, the only, the legendary *John Wayne* starts with Red River and goes over night.   Get out the popcorn, soda and Raisinetts my friends, it's going to be a long wonderful night.

So get your chores done, cause _*"Were burning daylight." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## waday

_Stranger Things_ on Netflix.

This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.


----------



## table1349

And now.......Rio Bravo followed by Rio Lobo.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> _Stranger Things_ on Netflix.
> 
> This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.



Sounds right up my alley!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Stranger Things_ on Netflix.
> 
> This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right up my alley!  Thanks for the tip.
Click to expand...

It really is fantastic, at least so far. I think the wife and I finished episode 3 yesterday, and we wanted to keep going. It's going to be sad when we finish the 8 episodes and have to wait a whole year, haha.

The music is pretty darn good, which is a side benefit.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Stranger Things_ on Netflix.
> 
> This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right up my alley!  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is fantastic, at least so far. I think the wife and I finished episode 3 yesterday, and we wanted to keep going. It's going to be sad when we finish the 8 episodes and have to wait a whole year, haha.
> 
> The music is pretty darn good, which is a side benefit.
Click to expand...


Is it a Netflix original series?  I really enjoyed Bloodline and Jessica Jones.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Stranger Things_ on Netflix.
> 
> This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right up my alley!  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is fantastic, at least so far. I think the wife and I finished episode 3 yesterday, and we wanted to keep going. It's going to be sad when we finish the 8 episodes and have to wait a whole year, haha.
> 
> The music is pretty darn good, which is a side benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a Netflix original series?  I really enjoyed Bloodline and Jessica Jones.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is! Which makes it even better, haha. I have enjoyed most of their original series.


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> Yes, it is! Which makes it even better, haha. I have enjoyed most of their original series.



Might have to look into that one myself.  Finally got done watching all of the episodes of Star Trek:Enterprise on Netflix.  I had caught a few episodes here and there when it was originally on but never really did see it from beginning to end.

Now I'm wanting to know who I can write a letter to to get that time back.. because wow, what a waste that was.. lol


----------



## waday

robbins.photo said:


> Might have to look into that one myself.


Definitely look into it! You can watch the trailer if you want, but I think it gives a tad too much away.


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to look into that one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely look into it! You can watch the trailer if you want, but I think it gives a tad too much away.
Click to expand...


No worries, I never watch the trailers because they always show the stuff designed to make you watch the show, and as a result even the worst crap on the planet can be made to look pretty appealing in the trailer.

I remember a movie called Kangaroo Jack that came out when my kids were a lot younger, they wanted to see it because it had a talking Kangaroo in it.  It was marketed as a kids movie, so we thought sure.. we bought a copy.

Turns out the talking Kangaroo is only on scene for like a minute and a half, and the reason it's talking is because one of the main characters is having an acid trip.  The movie is about two guys who get sent to Australia by the mafia to do a contract killing.  It's about as far from a kids movie as you can get.  Sad thing is even as an adult movie, it royally sucked.  It was supposed to be a comedy.  Not even close.  I've seen documentaries that were funnier.

So ya, since then, I avoid trailers like the plague.  For TV shows/series I watch the first couple of episodes and if they can get my attention I watch the rest.  If by the end of the first or second episode I'm still not getting into it, I move on.


----------



## SquarePeg

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is! Which makes it even better, haha. I have enjoyed most of their original series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to look into that one myself.  Finally got done watching all of the episodes of Star Trek:Enterprise on Netflix.  I had caught a few episodes here and there when it was originally on but never really did see it from beginning to end.
> 
> Now I'm wanting to know who I can write a letter to to get that time back.. because wow, what a waste that was.. lol
Click to expand...


Never watch Enterprise - and probably never will based on your review, lol.  I enjoy the new Star Trek movies having been subjected to the original series reruns when I was a kid.  My favorite space sci fi show is the revival of BSG with Edward James Olmos although it got a little hinky toward the end.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is! Which makes it even better, haha. I have enjoyed most of their original series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to look into that one myself.  Finally got done watching all of the episodes of Star Trek:Enterprise on Netflix.  I had caught a few episodes here and there when it was originally on but never really did see it from beginning to end.
> 
> Now I'm wanting to know who I can write a letter to to get that time back.. because wow, what a waste that was.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never watch Enterprise - and probably never will based on your review, lol.  I enjoy the new Star Trek movies having been subjected to the original series reruns when I was a kid.  My favorite space sci fi show is the revival of BSG with Edward James Olmos although it got a little hinky toward the end.
Click to expand...

I loved the original BSG as a kid, was excited to see the remake but terribly disappointed in it.  The starbuck rewrite was just dreadful, with all the hokey mysticism, and the ending was just idiotic.  Oh, earth is actually full of cylons even though that makes no darn sense.  It also made no sense that the human form cylons would be in charge of anything.  The whole plot just seemed to be very badly thought out.

Loved Edward James, he made it at least somewhat watchable.  Spent most of my time thinking how nice it would be if someone tossed starbuck and Apollo out of the nearest airlock.  Couldn't stand either of them.  Seriously?  The whole human race is on the verge of extinction and the highest priority for either of them was their own personal b.s..  put your daddy issues aside we've got bigger crap to deal with.

Whoops.. sorry, got of on a rant there... lol 

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

I was ok with Starbuck being a woman but I expected more from the ending.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> I was ok with Starbuck being a woman but I expected more from the ending.


The gender thing didn't bother me and honestly it could have been really interesting if it had been done well.  I didn't think it was.

Starbuck came across as the same cookie cutter character you usually get when people with no military experience do zero research and try to write a military character.

She's the sort who any military would have gotten rid of long before basic training was even half way over because she can't follow orders and that gets people killed.

Supposedly she gets a pass on talent, but no military does that because they can't.  But you see this same ridiculous character template used over and over again in tv and movies.

Apollo was far more disappointing for me, in the original series he was one of my favorites.  In the remake I just wanted to slap him and scream grow up in his face.

So ya, can't say as the remake really did anything for me, which was a real shame.  It had a ton of potential but it was doomed from the get go with bad writing and really bad plot lines.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## b_twill

Star Trek Voyager.  Totally forgot about Jeri Ryan and her skin tight,,,ummm,,,uniform! 
To paraphrase Yakko Warner....Hellllloooooo space lady!


----------



## dxqcanada

Trump ... which appears to be unavoidable.


----------



## Rye

waday said:


> _Stranger Things_ on Netflix.
> 
> This show is awesome. It's a mix between _X-Files _and _Twin Peaks_.



Wife and I binge watched it in a period of 24 hours. Good stuff.
Just started Penny Dreadful.


----------



## waday

Rye said:


> Wife and I binge watched it in a period of 24 hours. Good stuff.
> Just started Penny Dreadful.


Haha.. we wanted to so bad. We finished episode 4, and she's gone for the weekend so I can't watch any more! 

We'll have to check out Penny Dreadful!


----------



## table1349

waday said:


> Rye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I binge watched it in a period of 24 hours. Good stuff.
> Just started Penny Dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. we wanted to so bad. We finished episode 4, and she's gone for the weekend so I can't watch any more!
> 
> We'll have to check out Penny Dreadful!
Click to expand...

Don't tell your wife I told you this but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the butler did it.


----------



## Gary A.

Paul Simon singing at the DNC.  Good Lord, what a difference from the RNC.


----------



## tecboy

Watched the 2nd season of Wayward Pines.  The original characters from the 1st season get killed one at a time.  That is kinda sucked.


----------



## table1349

tecboy said:


> Watched the 2nd season of Wayward Pines.  The original characters from the 1st season get killed one at a time.  That is kinda sucked.


It's called Dramatic Tension.  Isn't it exciting???


----------



## Gary A.

History ... The roll call of the first woman to be nominated by a major political party, as their choice for president of the United States of America.


----------



## table1349

Well it was a choice of another political convention or MADtv.  I choose MADtv.  It had more relevance.   I even considered watching professional wrassaling but MADtv won out.


----------



## Gary A.

Still watching the reviews of the DNC.  It felt great to see history in the making. And there were some very interesting and non-repetitive speeches. Watching the FIRST women receive the nomination for the highest elected office in the United States will never happen again.


----------



## runnah

Gary A. said:


> Still watching the reviews of the DNC.  It felt great to see history in the making. And there were some very interesting and non-repetitive speeches. Watching the FIRST women receive the nomination for the highest elected office in the United States will never happen again.



Sometimes being first doesn't mean you're the best.*



*A-political comment


----------



## Gary A.

runnah said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still watching the reviews of the DNC.  It felt great to see history in the making. And there were some very interesting and non-repetitive speeches. Watching the FIRST women receive the nomination for the highest elected office in the United States will never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being first doesn't mean you're the best.*
> 
> 
> 
> *A-political comment
Click to expand...

I never said she was the best. I am not making a subjective political statement.  She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party.  That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.

I have personally seen and experience the difficulties and hard work required for a minority candidate to fight their way to win an elected office which has only been held by the majority.  Blazing a trail is extremely difficult.  

It is irrelevant whether you like Clinton or not, whether you think she is the best or not, we should all salute Hillary Clinton for her presidential accomplishment and clearing a path for other women to follow.


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still watching the reviews of the DNC.  It felt great to see history in the making. And there were some very interesting and non-repetitive speeches. Watching the FIRST women receive the nomination for the highest elected office in the United States will never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being first doesn't mean you're the best.*
> 
> 
> 
> *A-political comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said she was the best. I am not making a subjective political statement.  She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party.  That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.
> 
> I have personally seen and experience the difficulties and hard work required for a minority candidate to fight their way to win an elected office which has only been held by the majority.  Blazing a trail is extremely difficult.
> 
> It is irrelevant whether you like Clinton or not, whether you think she is the best or not, we should all salute Hillary Clinton for her presidential accomplishment and clearing a path for other women to follow.
Click to expand...

Highlights from Day 2 of the Democratic convention, in photos


----------



## Gary A.

Those Getty images, in many cases, provide much more context than the video of Tv.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## runnah

Gary A. said:


> I never said she was the best. I am not making a subjective political statement.  She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party.  That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.
> 
> I have personally seen and experience the difficulties and hard work required for a minority candidate to fight their way to win an elected office which has only been held by the majority.  Blazing a trail is extremely difficult.
> 
> It is irrelevant whether you like Clinton or not, whether you think she is the best or not, we should all salute Hillary Clinton for her presidential accomplishment and clearing a path for other women to follow.



On some level I agree but at the same time a position like presidency should not take such things into consideration. Race, gender and orientation are all inconsequential to the ability to do the job properly. 

But considering it's all a three ring circus where wealthy corporations trot out their dancing clown that they have bought and paid for I can't get too worked up over it.


----------



## Gary A.

runnah said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said she was the best. I am not making a subjective political statement.  She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party.  That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.
> 
> I have personally seen and experience the difficulties and hard work required for a minority candidate to fight their way to win an elected office which has only been held by the majority.  Blazing a trail is extremely difficult.
> 
> It is irrelevant whether you like Clinton or not, whether you think she is the best or not, we should all salute Hillary Clinton for her presidential accomplishment and clearing a path for other women to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some level I agree but at the same time a position like presidency should not take such things into consideration. Race, gender and orientation are all inconsequential to the ability to do the job properly.
> 
> But considering it's all a three ring circus where wealthy corporations trot out their dancing clown that they have bought and paid for I can't get too worked up over it.
Click to expand...

I agree that race, gender, ethnicity, et cetera 'shouldn't' be a consideration for any elected office. But that isn't the de facto case, we all look at race, religion, gender et al before deciding who we vote for. How much we allow said traits and characterizational biases based upon those traits, affect our voting choices is an individualistic matter.  There was a 102 y/o delegate at the DNC. When 'she' was born, women did not have the right to vote. Within her lifetime, women have gone from unable to vote, to being the presidential choice from a major political party. That is historic. I feel this country is moving forward  towards and hopefully a day those who greatly affected by gender, ethnicity, religion, the color of one's skin will be a tiny minority, while those who are moved by a candidate's position on issues, resumes and the strength of their character, will be a clear majority.

As to your last remark, I choose to take the high road.


----------



## Gary A.

More of the DNC.  I watched the RNC everyday and equal time is only fair.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party. That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.



Watched it with my 13 year old daughter and we were both moved by the significance of the moment.  Even a typically bored by it all teenager got it.


----------



## waday

Bloomberg's speech was good last night.

Also, finished Stranger Things yesterday. Liked the ending. Similarities to other shows, but I won't divulge too much for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## table1349

Battlebots is really good tonight.  Some really exciting matches with some really unique changes to their robots.  The pretty pink robot with their plastic ladybug capture device just beat the #4 seed.


----------



## Gary A.

The final day of the DNC. God bless you Khizr Khan and your family.


----------



## EIngerson

Gary A. said:


> The final day of the DNC. God bless you Khizr Khan and your family.




I refuse to watch anymore......


----------



## Gary A.

EIngerson said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final day of the DNC. God bless you Khizr Khan and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to watch anymore......
Click to expand...

You missed some powerful testimony, including a speech from General Allen. In particular, I think you would have related to Khizr Khan. I suspect what inspired Captain Khan to take his final tens steps is similar to what motivates you to move.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> The final day of the DNC. God bless you Khizr Khan and your family.



Such a powerful and moving speech.  Haunting words that will stay with me.


----------



## runnah

Gary A. said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said she was the best. I am not making a subjective political statement.  She is the first women to be the presidential choice by a major political party.  That is historic. I texted to my granddaughter that she too could be president someday.
> 
> I have personally seen and experience the difficulties and hard work required for a minority candidate to fight their way to win an elected office which has only been held by the majority.  Blazing a trail is extremely difficult.
> 
> It is irrelevant whether you like Clinton or not, whether you think she is the best or not, we should all salute Hillary Clinton for her presidential accomplishment and clearing a path for other women to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some level I agree but at the same time a position like presidency should not take such things into consideration. Race, gender and orientation are all inconsequential to the ability to do the job properly.
> 
> But considering it's all a three ring circus where wealthy corporations trot out their dancing clown that they have bought and paid for I can't get too worked up over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that race, gender, ethnicity, et cetera 'shouldn't' be a consideration for any elected office. But that isn't the de facto case, we all look at race, religion, gender et al before deciding who we vote for. How much we allow said traits and characterizational biases based upon those traits, affect our voting choices is an individualistic matter.  There was a 102 y/o delegate at the DNC. When 'she' was born, women did not have the right to vote. Within her lifetime, women have gone from unable to vote, to being the presidential choice from a major political party. That is historic. I feel this country is moving forward  towards and hopefully a day those who greatly affected by gender, ethnicity, religion, the color of one's skin will be a tiny minority, while those who are moved by a candidate's position on issues, resumes and the strength of their character, will be a clear majority.
> 
> As to your last remark, I choose to take the high road.
Click to expand...


I have a hard time with the whole "first women" thing. Women have been leaders of nations all over the world for decades. If anything its sad and embarassing that it's taken America this long to nominate a woman. It's like saying "I finally learned how to wear pants, it only took me 35 years."

Female world leaders

Helle Thorning-Schmidt, Prime Minister of Denmark
Yingluck Shinawatra, Prime Minister of Thailand
Angela Merkel, Chancellor of Germany
Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, President of Argentina
Dilma Rousseff, President of Brazil
Julia Gillard, Prime Minister of Australia
Ellen Johnson Sirleaf, President of Liberia
Sheik Hasina Wajed, Prime Minister of Bangladesh
Johanna Sigurdardottir, Prime Minister of Iceland
Laura Chinchilla, President of Costa Rica
Tarja Halonen, President of Finland
Dalia Grybauskaite, President of Lithuania
Kamla Persad-Bissessar, Prime Minister of Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## robbins.photo

Umm, actually if memory serves the first woman to run for President of the United States was back in 1872.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

robbins.photo said:


> Umm, actually if memory serves the first woman to run for President of the United States was back in 1872.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



Victoria Woodhull


----------



## Gary A.

I did reference 'from a major political party'.

Yes, sadly we are behind other countries in this and other areas.  But we are a big ship and it takes a lot of time to change/modify the direction of a large ship.


----------



## robbins.photo

Guess it sort of depends on your sense of history I guess.  She wasn't the only woman to run for President back then, just the first.  Their supporters eventually got an amendment to the constitution passed that granted women the right to vote.  That's pretty "major" by my standards.  

I also find it pretty funny that more recently the opposition party didn't get much credit from certain quarters when they nominated a woman for vice president.  Nobody talked about how great a thing that was, instead she was vilified.  So I guess it's only "historic" if you support the right political positions.  That's how it seems to an outside observer such as myself, who has no love for either party.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

robbins.photo said:


> I also find it pretty funny that more recently the opposition party didn't get much credit from certain quarters when they nominated a woman for vice president. Nobody talked about how great a thing that was, instead she was vilified. So I guess it's only "historic" if you support the right political positions. That's how it seems to an outside observer such as myself, who has no love for either party.


Using the same argument: the first US vice presidential candidate wasn't Sarah Palin, so there was nothing "historic" about it.

The first female VP was Marietta Stow in 1884, according to Wikipedia.

Aside from Ms. Palin's _extensive_ foreign policy experience being in close proximity to Russia (apologies for the sarcasm), she was _grossly_ underqualified for the position and was celebrated for qualities that should have removed her from any short lists for major political office. That "vilification", as you put it, had nothing to do with her being a woman, it had to do with her being a horrible pick for VP.


----------



## waday

Umm.. also, started to pick up with _Orange is the New Black_ after finishing _Stranger Things_.

Only a few more OITNB episodes left. It's getting good. My wife is actually friends with one of the cast members, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> Aside from Ms. Palin's _extensive_ foreign policy experience being in close proximity to Russia (apologies for the sarcasm), she was _grossly_ underqualified for the position and was celebrated for qualities that should have removed her from any short lists for major political office. That "vilification", as you put it, had nothing to do with her being a woman, it had to do with her being a horrible pick for VP.



Umm.. well, I would point out that there are plenty of folks who believe the same about Mrs. Clinton, that she is grossly unqualified, but that was immediately discounted in the original premise that all we should focus on was the "historic" nature of it. 

So working within that premise, it was first pointed out that Ms. Clinton was not the first.  The argument then became about it being the first for a "major" political party.  So if one accepts that premise and rejects the notion that the political party that did nominate the first woman as a presidential candidate was not "major" enough then one must also accept the same premise about the vice-presidential nominations.

See, you really need to be able to stick to one set of rules and standards here for both current political parties, and frankly, your not.

Now, working with your premise, we can't really get into the qualified/unqualified debate for either - since that would certainly land us firmly in the realm of politics.  I just find it rather amusing that people from both sides of the aisle always want to apply one standard to the folks that agree with them politically, and a completely different standard to the opposition party.


----------



## waday

robbins.photo said:


> believe the same about Mrs. Clinton


Feelings are as good as facts, right?


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe the same about Mrs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings are as good as facts, right?
Click to expand...


Not to me, but for a lot of folks, apparently.  Me I prefer facts.  I just prefer all of the facts.  I'm funny that way.


----------



## waday

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe the same about Mrs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings are as good as facts, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me, but for a lot of folks, apparently.  Me I prefer facts.  I just prefer all of the facts.  I'm funny that way.
Click to expand...

I know of one guy... his name starts with N and ends in ewt Gingrich.


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe the same about Mrs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings are as good as facts, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me, but for a lot of folks, apparently.  Me I prefer facts.  I just prefer all of the facts.  I'm funny that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know of one guy... his name starts with N and ends in ewt Gingrich.
Click to expand...


And I could quote thousand upon thousands of folks from the democratic party who have also made up their mind about issues based on something other than a complete set of the facts.  I can do the same for thousands more in the republican party. 

But in the final analysis.. so what?  None of them will ever change their minds based on facts.  Which is why talking politics is such a completely pointless exercise.  Just wish both sides would start holding their "leaders" to a higher standard.  If they did things would get a whole lot better for everybody.  Sadly though, doesn't happen.  Instead they point to the opposition and say, but so and so did this which is worse...

Ughh.


----------



## waday

In thread topic related news:

I can't wait for the new season of _Twin Peaks_ to come out... just have to wait until 2017.


----------



## otherprof

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ok, I am slumming it tonight. TCM has the Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns on.  Just finished Fist full of Dollars, now is For a Few Dollars More, next The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


Have you seen the original Japanese versions of those movies? Fist Full of Dollars was a remake of Yojimbo,  starring Toshiro  directed my Akira Kurosawa. The Samurai period translates very well into the old west, with the Samurai, now looking for work, fitting the roles of the gunslingers. This is not a "Kung Fu" movie; it is a brilliant work, and Mifuni makes Eastwood look like Wally Cox. The movies are parallel, scene by scene, and I like the both of them. But just as The Magnificent Seven is not quite up to the original Seven Samurai, I tip my sword to Yojimbo.


----------



## SquarePeg

Politics aside, it _was_ a historical moment for women and I don't think a bunch of men arguing about it is really relevant.


----------



## robbins.photo

otherprof said:


> Mifuni makes Eastwood look like Wally Cox.







Yup.. the resemblance is downright eerie, gotta give you that one...


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> Politics aside, it _was_ a historical moment for women and I don't think a bunch of men arguing about it is really relevant.



So would I get smacked if I pointed out how incredibly sexist that is?

Ya.. probably.  Ok, so moving right along then..


----------



## table1349

otherprof said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am slumming it tonight. TCM has the Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns on.  Just finished Fist full of Dollars, now is For a Few Dollars More, next The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the original Japanese versions of those movies? Fist Full of Dollars was a remake of Yojimbo,  starring Toshiro  directed my Akira Kurosawa. The Samurai period translates very well into the old west, with the Samurai, now looking for work, fitting the roles of the gunslingers. This is not a "Kung Fu" movie; it is a brilliant work, and Mifuni makes Eastwood look like Wally Cox. The movies are parallel, scene by scene, and I like the both of them. But just as The Magnificent Seven is not quite up to the original Seven Samurai, I tip my sword to Yojimbo.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are both good, but I prefer the spaghetti versions.


----------



## jcdeboever

Just watched the Tigers spank the Houston Astro's.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Just watched the Tigers spank the Houston Astro's.



Boy they're hot right now!  They just finished sweeping the Sox (Red of course) - and landed us in 3rd.


----------



## Gary A.

Nothing (per the title).  Sipping on coffee, (Colombian Supremo), and reading the paper.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the Tigers spank the Houston Astro's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy they're hot right now!  They just finished sweeping the Sox (Red of course) - and landed us in 3rd.
Click to expand...

Good to see. We have Zimmerman, JD Martinez, and Norris coming back next week too! If they go 7-2 in this 9 game home stand, I start feeling better about them. Upton is starting to hit finally as well. 

I feel bad for Bosox fans, Dombroski is going to decimate their farm system. He was horrible in Detroit on player development, used Illitch's money for trades and free agents.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the Tigers spank the Houston Astro's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy they're hot right now!  They just finished sweeping the Sox (Red of course) - and landed us in 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see. We have Zimmerman, JD Martinez, and Norris coming back next week too! If they go 7-2 in this 9 game home stand, I start feeling better about them. Upton is starting to hit finally as well.
> 
> I feel bad for Bosox fans, Dombroski is going to decimate their farm system. He was horrible in Detroit on player development, used Illitch's money for trades and free agents.
Click to expand...


We'll all be too devastated when Big Papi retires to even notice.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the Tigers spank the Houston Astro's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy they're hot right now!  They just finished sweeping the Sox (Red of course) - and landed us in 3rd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see. We have Zimmerman, JD Martinez, and Norris coming back next week too! If they go 7-2 in this 9 game home stand, I start feeling better about them. Upton is starting to hit finally as well.
> 
> I feel bad for Bosox fans, Dombroski is going to decimate their farm system. He was horrible in Detroit on player development, used Illitch's money for trades and free agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll all be too devastated when Big Papi retires to even notice.
Click to expand...

I suppose, what a clutch ballplayer! You guys stole him from the Twins. You guys still have some studs (as of today) that will potentially replace him. Josh Ockimey is a couple years away so you probably will get an aging veteran this off season.


----------



## Gary A.

Oooohhhh JC ... You so need to move out here so I can feed you and you can help me install a projector and a wide screen in the patio ... Then we can watch and talk ball ... all lazy afternoon. (And when our wives can yell at us ... We'll turn up the volume.)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Oooohhhh JC ... You so need to move out here so I can feed you and you can help me install a projector and a wide screen in the patio ... Then we can watch and talk ball ... all lazy afternoon. (And when our wives can yell at us ... We'll turn up the volume.)


Only if your wife tells at me.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh JC ... You so need to move out here so I can feed you and you can help me install a projector and a wide screen in the patio ... Then we can watch and talk ball ... all lazy afternoon. (And when our wives can yell at us ... We'll turn up the volume.)
> 
> 
> 
> Only if your wife tells at me.
Click to expand...

That would be tough as she doesn't even yell at me, (I am so imperfect that even I yell at myself).  But if you start peeing where you're not supposed too ... That might get her pumped up.


----------



## john.margetts

I am watching Beck and trying to understand what they atre saying before reading the subtitles. I am getting good at it.


----------



## Gary A.

A NetFlix, 'Now You See Me'.


----------



## SquarePeg

Bourne double play before seeing the movie tomorrow.


----------



## waday

LOTR.

I've seen them multiple times. The wife only saw the first in 2003. We watched the first and second this past weekend. Will be watching the third tonight. Very excited.


----------



## Gary A.

CNN


----------



## waday

The clock...

Well, whaddya know?! It's 4. I'm leaving for the day.


----------



## waday

Commercials with little bits of Olympic Ceremony here and there.


----------



## Gary A.

The opening ceremonies ... Brazil!  Brazil SIM!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Loved the long shot of the stadium in the distance and that famous statue on Sugarloaf in the foreground lighted in bright greens and yellows, etc.

Why can't I remember the names of things? it's only been in how many movies, etc.


----------



## Gary A.

Despite all the doom and gloom of pollution and crime ... Man, what a geologically impressive venue.


----------



## EIngerson

So impressive.


----------



## Gary A.

USA ... USA ... USA ... USA ... USA


----------



## Gary A.

Los Angeles is bidding against Paris, Rome and Budapest for the 2024 Olympics. Be great if it came back home to LA.


----------



## EIngerson

Gary A. said:


> Los Angeles is bidding against Paris, Rome and Budapest for the 2024 Olympics. Be great if it came back home to LA.




Traffic nightmare. But cool.


----------



## Gary A.

EIngerson said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles is bidding against Paris, Rome and Budapest for the 2024 Olympics. Be great if it came back home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic nightmare. But cool.
Click to expand...

Actually, during the '84 Olympics, the local businesses bent over backwards to flex the working hours and traffic jams practically disappeared. It was remarkable.


----------



## jcdeboever

Watching Tigers vs. Mets.


----------



## Gary A.

Olympics. Cycling, Beach Vollyball, Volleyball, Gymnastics, Swimming. ... I want all the participant to win gold.


----------



## tecboy

Micheal Phelps will definitely win multiple of gold medals.


----------



## table1349

Season 10 - Hercule Poirot.


----------



## Gary A.

tecboy said:


> Micheal Phelps will definitely win multiple of gold medals.


That ol' fart ... (Lol)


----------



## vintagesnaps

Jean Harlow movies on TCM.

I like Poirot.

USA junior development team won their hockey game yesterday, which counts for nothing! part of training camp, execs from all the teams are there. At least it was televised.


----------



## bogeyguy

Rio!!!


----------



## FITBMX

I have been watching every second of the Olympics I can! 

Nico Hernandez is a boxer from Wichita KS, and he has a good chance for gold!


----------



## table1349

Season 11 of Hercule Poirot on Netflix.


----------



## dennybeall

Preseason Tampa Bay football


----------



## Gary A.

Trump on CNN.


----------



## tecboy

Watching evening news.


----------



## table1349

Battle Bots


----------



## FITBMX

Olympics


----------



## SquarePeg

100,000 Pyramid


----------



## waday

Just finished this season of _Orange is the New Black_.

Very good. Wow, that started to get really depressing there for a while.


----------



## Gary A.

Last night around midnight, watching Biles close in on her individual Gold Medal, Frontier (our cable company) decided to perform some network maintainance and turned off the signal ... lord knows how many subscribers missed her final performance.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tigers vs. Rangers game.


----------



## bogeyguy

Olympics wind up.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Does it count if I am binge watching DVD from library?
Just finished The Americans, 3 seasons in a couple of weeks. Great show. Getting season 4 next week.


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> Does it count if I am binge watching DVD from library?
> Just finished The Americans, 3 seasons in a couple of weeks. Great show. Getting season 4 next week.


Oh Nancy, with all the football and baseball on, you should be ashamed of yourself. You need a good spanking.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I will hear ALL about it tomorrow. Am 1 of 8 kids, and they will all be chatting about their teams.....for the next 5 months ;}


----------



## NancyMoranG

I am at 1798 messages and 599 in ratings on my account! Who will get me over the edge..?


----------



## intentanalyst

The Conjuring 2, yay!


----------



## table1349

Bama putting a butt whipping on USC was the last thing I watched.


----------



## tecboy

I wonder the new MacGyver is any good.


----------



## table1349

About as good as Batman vs Superman is my guess.


----------



## unpopular

TV is for old people.


----------



## table1349

Steelers vs Panthers


----------



## NancyMoranG

tecboy said:


> I wonder the new MacGyver is any good.



Our son loved that show when he was young. He's 38 now. He got the disks a couple of years ago and thought this will be cool to see these again. Now he laughs at how every show was, 'big greedy oil company polluting the ocean' and 'big greedy lumber company ravaging our forests', etc. 
I said we were so innocent then in relation to t.v. And as a nation.
I hope it's good adaptation though!


----------



## NancyMoranG

I am watching 'Columbo' on ME tv...


----------



## randymckown

My TV is also my Mac .. 60" HD to a Mac Mini .. So right now I'm watching Lightroom, Safari & iTunes.


----------



## gsgary

I'm trying not to watch the biggest load of crap I have ever seen because my wife loves it, I think it should be banned on UK TV,  "Housewives of Potomac"

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLibrarian

Stranger Things, it's actually fairly engaging so far. I'm on the 3rd episode.


----------



## table1349

O.M.G.  Just got done watching Kung Fu Hustle.  I had to quite drinking while watching this thing as I kept shooting my drink out my nose.  Think, Kentucky Fried Movie and the like.  Here is the promo for Kung Fu Hustle.

_In 1940s China, a wannabe gangster named Sing tries to extort a town in order to impress an outlaw gang, but the residents of Pig Sty Alley fend him off with their high-flying kung fu skills. The squabble sets off a war and Sing is left to pick a side. Will it be the gangsters or the townspeople?_


----------



## kundalini

I've been watching BrainDead this summer.


----------



## table1349

DUNE... the real one, not the remake.


----------



## otherprof

Alpha House on Amazon, and loving it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Am watching dvr of the roast on Comedy Central of Rob Lowe. OMG it's hilarious. Jewel was unbelievably good. Not sur WTH Ann Coulter is doing on this show other than getting crushed by everyone    Haven't gotten to the part where she actually gets to say anything  but they are all just killing her. If you have a chance to watch this it's definitely worth it So far. Looking forward to hearing what Peyton Manning have to say


----------



## jcdeboever

MLB Tonight


----------



## Gary A.

Flipping between the cable news channels ... And all the jerk presidential candidate's surrogates.  Entertaining and equally ethically infuriating. I used to run political campaigns and I used to joke on how I would love to run a campaign that I didn't care to win and the things I do in such a campaign.  This presidential election reflects a campaign I could only dreamed of running.


----------



## intentanalyst

I can't remember when I last watched TV. Internet is so great these days! LoL


----------



## table1349

O.M.G. Watching How It's Made on the Science Channel and they are showing how *BACON* is made. 

*BACON!!!!!!*
*




*


----------



## Gary A.

Nada ... but soon will be watching CNN and MSNBC.  Presently, just finished popping dinner into the oven, sipping some Fume Blanc and slumped in a comfy chair listening to KUSC and chillin'.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Caught 'Absence of Malice' with Paul Newman/Sally Field the other day.
I love Wilford Brimley scene at the end. Wish we had more like him in real life positions.


----------



## table1349

YOU KIDS STAY THE HELL OFF MY LAWN!!!!  


There Nancy, you feeling better bout us crochety old folks.


----------



## SquarePeg

gryphonslair99 said:


> YOU KIDS STAY THE HELL OFF MY LAWN!!!!
> 
> 
> There Nancy, you feeling better bout us crochety old folks.



Just have to say that someone on this forum makes me laugh out loud at least once a day, usually more than that!  Thanks.


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KIDS STAY THE HELL OFF MY LAWN!!!!
> 
> 
> There Nancy, you feeling better bout us crochety old folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to say that someone on this forum makes me laugh out loud at least once a day, usually more than that!  Thanks.
Click to expand...

*
Today my purpose as your clown has been fulfilled.
*


----------



## SquarePeg

Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever


Yes. Tigers are taking care of business.


----------



## Gary A.

Back to CNN ... the Clinton-Trump Show ... more entertainment than a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## SquarePeg

Wish I could say Not my circus, Not my monkeys.


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever


Had to read that twice. The letter e and o look quite similar.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Tigers are taking care of business.
Click to expand...


Ortiz just came through in the clutch fir the millionth time.  SOX up by 2


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Tigers are taking care of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ortiz just came through in the clutch fir the millionth time.  SOX up by 2
Click to expand...

Yup, I seen it, fliipin between channels. Sweet


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Tigers are taking care of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ortiz just came through in the clutch fir the millionth time.  SOX up by 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I seen it, fliipin between channels. Sweet
Click to expand...


Sox came through for you but Yanks did not!  Did the Tigers win it?


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Sox. I know you're rooting for them tonight @jcdeboever
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Tigers are taking care of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ortiz just came through in the clutch fir the millionth time.  SOX up by 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I seen it, fliipin between channels. Sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sox came through for you but Yanks did not!  Did the Tigers win it?
Click to expand...


Yes they did. Big game tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow, Detroit still has a chance as a wild card. Go Tigers!


----------



## SquarePeg

Did anyone else watch WestWorld premiere on HBO on Sunday?  Just finished watching S1E1.  I think it's got serious potential.


----------



## table1349

No watched it tonight.


----------



## waday

VP Debate


----------



## SquarePeg

Watching the West Wing in honor of today's momentous election


----------



## Advanced Photo

Pay attention to the VP's there is a very high probability that one could be the unelected president sooner than later.


----------



## OGsPhotography

Nothing interesting on TV tonight so Im killing time here.


----------



## waday

Election coverage.


----------



## astroNikon

Election


----------



## jcdeboever

Finding Vivian Maier . I recorded it back in June but forgot about it. Very interesting.


----------



## minicoop1985

Election coverage on BBC. So much better this way.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Live updates: Presidential election 2016 results


----------



## b_twill

I just discovered 'Top Gear' and have wasted more hours than I would like to admit watching that show...


----------



## Advanced Photo

b_twill said:


> I just discovered 'Top Gear' and have wasted more hours than I would like to admit watching that show...


LOL I wasted 45 minutes watching it and that was way too much as well.


----------



## snowbear

Cutthroat Kitchen episodes we recorded earlier.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Being the Rv gal, with no cable t.v. ..I am getting only ABC news for any election results. ( use a over the air antennae)     
So yea, I am watching the election results.
Bought a 4 pack of single serving wine and hoping to celebrate tonight !


----------



## Derrel

Watching election coverage live on Yahoo News, with Katie Couric, and her panel of experts, plus remote satellite feeds coming in.


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> Being the Rv gal, with no cable t.v. ..I am getting only ABC news for any election results. ( use a over the air antennae)
> So yea, I am watching the election results.
> Bought a 4 pack of single serving wine and hoping to celebrate tonight !



For what? Tomorrow's headache?


----------



## NancyMoranG

I wasn't planning on drinking the 4 pack tonight!
Just bought it to have something on hand to celebrate


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> I wasn't planning on drinking the 4 pack tonight!
> Just bought it to have something on hand to celebrate


Awe, your no fun[emoji6]


----------



## NancyMoranG

I am a Florida voter and it seems your state is the next big topic....are you ready with a treat?


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> I am a Florida voter and it seems your state is the next big topic....are you ready with a treat?


For what? Unemployment?


----------



## jcdeboever

Hillary won NY, and IL... What a shock....


----------



## NancyMoranG

I meant on the t.v. Newscast as far as states reporting in. Florida is almost 100% counted and Michigan seems to be a big surprise in its results, so you are getting more play. Just meant, so you have ice cream, nachos etc or something to 'celebrate ' with if it goes to your candidate? Like my glass of wine ? 
Don't get us kicked off with any political statements ok.


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> I meant on the t.v. Newscast as far as states reporting in. Florida is almost 100% counted and Michigan seems to be a big surprise in its results, so you are getting more play. Just meant, so you have ice cream, nachos etc or something to 'celebrate ' with if it goes to your candidate? Like my glass of wine ?
> Don't get us kicked off with any political statements ok.


Lol...


----------



## Gary A.

Election Returns ... it is a nail bitter.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Reporter: "Finally, we hear from S. California..so, Gary, what can you tell us"...

Ok, for us TPF folks, how were the lines at polling places..


----------



## astroNikon

Watching MSNBC and their graphics presentation remind me of The Hunger Games


----------



## jcdeboever

NancyMoranG said:


> Reporter: "Finally, we hear from S. California..so, Gary, what can you tell us"...
> 
> Ok, for us TPF folks, how were the lines at polling places..


Wine is not single serve....


----------



## astroNikon

Dump trucks full of sand
Interesting


----------



## jcdeboever

Trump takes NC.... Hillary is pretty much doomed... She will get CA so it will at least be close.


----------



## jcdeboever

astroNikon said:


> Dump trucks full of sand
> Interesting


Wow bud, our State may seal the deal for Trump!


----------



## jcdeboever

Shoot, MI hasn't elected a Republican Or since 1988... Wow


----------



## Advanced Photo

Looks like there are a lot of people unhappy with people that play the Washington insider game, and it's not just in MI.


----------



## weepete

Just woke up and watching the US election coverage on the BBC this morning before I go to work.


----------



## Advanced Photo

It's over now. Clinton conceded and President Elect Trump gave a very gracious and Presidential speech.


----------



## petrochemist

Advanced Photo said:


> ...President Elect Trump gave a very gracious and Presidential speech.



I'm glad to see he's capable of it. From the limited coverage I've seen over here he's looked a complete idiot.
I'm sure America could have done much better than either candidate, but the same could be said for the options we end up with here, that's the ways things go...


----------



## nerwin

What's going to happen to our photographer rights? Will Trump take them away like he's planning on getting rid of freedom of speech and freedom of the press? I'm generally worried my future as a photographer.


----------



## NancyMoranG

i thought either one will be a 1 term president. They each had their issues. Now we have 4 years to 2 newer and better candidates.


----------



## Designer

petrochemist said:


> From the limited coverage I've seen over here he's looked a complete idiot.


Most of the world sees only through the filter of the very biased main-stream media.  They used to claim that they were "neutral", but this past election cycle they openly admitted that they were going to do everything they could to discredit Donald Trump.


----------



## nerwin

NancyMoranG said:


> i thought either one will be a 1 term president. They each had their issues. Now we have 4 years to 2 newer and better candidates.



Yeah, he will only be a 1 term president. That's if America even survives 4 years and not wiped out by weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Designer

nerwin said:


> What's going to happen to our photographer rights? Will Trump take them away like he's planning on getting rid of freedom of speech and freedom of the press? I'm generally worried my future as a photographer.


You've GOT to be kidding!  It certainly would not be the Freedom-loving party/politicians who would try to curtail everyone's rights.


----------



## SquarePeg

I think it was sarcasm


----------



## nerwin

Maybe a bit of sarcasm. 

But I am generally worried about could happen to our rights as photographer with him being president.


----------



## terri

Let's all remember not to make overt political statements here.    Stay neutral/general, or take it to the Subscriber's Forum.    

Thanks!


----------



## Gary A.

NancyMoranG said:


> Reporter: "Finally, we hear from S. California..so, Gary, what can you tell us"...
> 
> Ok, for us TPF folks, how were the lines at polling places..


Friends came over and we served up a slow cooked roast and we drank vino watching the returns. *sigh* Hence no activity from moi on TPF.  The turnout was overwhelming across the state.  Due to the extra stations, @ 4:30 p.m. it took Mary Lou and I only ten minutes to get into a voting booth.  You pretty much know the rest.


----------



## EIngerson

Let's get over all the political crap and go back to work. OR, go out and shoot some photos. It's not dooms day.


----------



## nerwin

EIngerson said:


> Let's get over all the political crap and go back to work. OR, go out and shoot some photos. It's not dooms day.



It certainly feels and looks like doomsday here. Crappy weather on a crappy day. Lol


----------



## robbins.photo

EIngerson said:


> Let's get over all the political crap and go back to work. OR, go out and shoot some photos. It's not dooms day.



Which when you think about it kind of sucks.  I mean just imagine what a huge photo op doomsday would have been.

Oh well, guess I'll just hit the zoo again this weekend.


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> What's going to happen to our photographer rights? Will Trump take them away like he's planning on getting rid of freedom of speech and freedom of the press? I'm generally worried my future as a photographer.


I have some real concerns regarding the First Amendment guarantees as well.  Some pundit(s) described our President Elect as a strongman, which is a rule by decree and not rule by law type of government.  

A quote from Will Rogers:
"There is only one redeeming thing about this whole election. It will be over at sundown, and let everybody pray that it's not a tie, for we couldn't go through with this thing again."


----------



## jcdeboever

I personally find this whole thing comical. The people have made their bed, time to go night, night.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen to our photographer rights? Will Trump take them away like he's planning on getting rid of freedom of speech and freedom of the press? I'm generally worried my future as a photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some real concerns regarding the First Amendment guarantees as well.  Some pundit(s) described our President Elect as a strongman, which is a rule by decree and not rule by law type of government.
> 
> A quote from Will Rogers:
> "There is only one redeeming thing about this whole election. It will be over at sundown, and let everybody pray that it's not a tie, for we couldn't go through with this thing again."
Click to expand...

In the case of a tie congress votes. We don't do it all again. Lol


----------



## Advanced Photo

NancyMoranG said:


> i thought either one will be a 1 term president. They each had their issues. Now we have 4 years to 2 newer and better candidates.


You seem to think we get better and better candidates each time. I haven't seen that happen yet.


----------



## minicoop1985

Well, now that that's over, I've got Disney Junior on for background noise. Not because I'm watching it, but because it was on when I turned on the tube.


----------



## Gary A.

Nada ... no cable news, nothing ... giving the Tv and myself a rest.  Now is time to sip some wine ...


----------



## EIngerson

Beer tastes good today. Thank you to all who have given me the freedom to do so. 

Have a great one everybody!!!!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Elngerson..a BIG thank you for your service.
I know there are advantages for the military but you and your family give A lot!,
I am in the corner of doing more for VA benefits...what in the world are we  thinking with NOT giving access to medical treatment/ housing/ work benefits  of any kind for the men and women who served this country??!!

Geez..lets get our prioritize straight. .....


----------



## Gary A.

Yes, I feel the first in line for our tax dollars should be those serving and those who have served.  From personal experience, their courage and sacrifices are immeasurable.


----------



## Gary A.

The Battle of Midway.


----------



## Piccell

My Grandfather served in the first World War. My Father served in the second World War. My brother served in Korea and I served two tours in Afghanistan.
None of us ever took a penny from taxes after leaving the service because we just don't think it's right. We were paid for our service and have nothing else due to us.
I am the only one still alive of those 4 men.


----------



## Gary A.

The many who did not serve owe you all.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I believe this thread needs revived! I was on vacation and dvr'ed the first episode of a new series on AXS TV. This morning I watched  Brian Johnson’s A Life On The Road | AXS TV . As a lover of music, I knew I had to watch because of the great guests he has, as well as the stories of his own travels ( he was the lead singer of ACDC after the original vocalist Bon Scott died ). This Sunday he interviews Robert Plant


----------



## Batista

Dark Crystal. I really dig this vibe.


----------



## stapo49

I am watching "Hinterland" on Netflix. It's set and filmed in Wales. The biggest issue I have with it is that the scenery is so I impressive I want to be there with my camera!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## petrochemist

I rarely use Tv prefering Av, but when I do I watch the aperture & ISO...

As for television I haven't used the broadcast version for years, and don't have any regulars on Netflix.


----------



## AhUm

After finishing the Doom II on Apknite, I'm rewatching Doom (I know, I love it), and it got me curious about what other golden nuggets there are in a sea of cringe mediocrity.


----------



## Jeff15

Jack Ryan............


----------



## NE-KID

Watching the last few minutes of Wheel of Fortune. I wish they would show curling that would be a nice sport to show on TV in America.


----------



## waday

What the heck. We have two episodes to go for Fleabag. This has been a whirlwind. Love the show so much, and I don’t want it to end.


----------



## Jeff15

BBC News.......


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> What the heck. We have two episodes to go for Fleabag. This has been a whirlwind. Love the show so much, and I don’t want it to end.



what is it about?


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck. We have two episodes to go for Fleabag. This has been a whirlwind. Love the show so much, and I don’t want it to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about?
Click to expand...

It’s a dark comedy about a woman coping with a recent tragedy. The story unfolds as you watch it.

There are only two seasons so far, 6 episodes a season, and each episode is like 25 minutes. Really short. The main character is the genius behind the show—she is awesome. The cast is really good for the show, too.

I really hope they make more!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Ray Donovan.
Holy smokes, how much  can they fit into a show! Only on season 3 of 7!!


----------



## webestang64

Somebody with half a brain finally took the original print and restored/remastered the Don Siegel film "Charley Varrick" onto Blu-ray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Watched it last night.

This film was made by Siegel right after his famous Dirty Harry. In my mind a perfect film, nothing is wasted here, And Walter Matthau pulls off being a anti hero very well.

Speaking of Matthau, Varrick, The Taking of Pelham 123 and The Laughing Policeman are my favorite non-comedy's he made.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We just finished the 2nd season of the Ricky Gervais/Netflix comedy " Afterlife ". It's really made me appreciate his acting abilities. If you like British humor ( yeah, yeah HUMOUR! ), give this one a go. Let me warn you though...keep tissues handy if you get emotional. It isn't just the usual Gervais project. This deals with suicide, death of a spouse and how he copes/manages his life. The cast of characters is wonderful. Everyone I know who's watched this loves it and we are hoping he doesn't get bored with it and end the series with the 2nd season. That's all I've got to say about that!


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Sean Connery just passed away, so I will probably watch a bit of an old James Bond movie.  I probably won't watch a whole movie.  I am too busy lately.  Maybe some other time I'll get around to watching one completely.  I might have to watch it on VHS.  Good thing I still have a tape player.


----------



## Space Face

VidThreeNorth said:


> Sean Connery just passed away, so I will probably watch a bit of an old James Bond movie.  I probably won't watch a whole movie.  I am too busy lately.  Maybe some other time I'll get around to watching one completely.  I might have to watch it on VHS.  Good thing I still have a tape player.



Aye, sad loss. The Man Who Would Be King is a great pic too.


----------



## Space Face

Recently watched the Brit sitcom Ghosts.  Good safe fun.


----------



## Space Face

Currently working through Paradise PD.  Not for the easily offended.   Quite funny is a very non PC and extremely vulgar way.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Peacock's series Mr. Mercedes.


----------



## waday

Currently on Season 8 of _House_. Also watching _Great British Bake Off_ (or Great British Baking Sh0w, or whatever it’s called). New episodes on Netflix every Friday.

Also, the new season of _The Crown_ came out. That’s in queue once we finish House.

Has anyone watched all of _House_ and has any input below? Note, the spoiler tags. THERE ARE SPOILERS.


Spoiler



We’re a few episodes into season 8 of _House,_ and it’s really not that good.

I feel like it should have ended with season 6. Season 7 was ok, but I really liked the House/Cuddy dynamic when they were in a relationship. It could have ended then, and I would have been happy. I started to get a little bored near the end of season 6 and definitely into season 7. Now, I can barely get through the season 8 episodes; they are so boring and seem to be mostly regurgitated material and cases. I remember wanting to watch 2 or 3 episodes in one sitting in the early seasons, and now I hesitate to even put one episode on. Ok, done with that portion of the rant.

I had worried they jumped the shark when he was put in the mental institution, but they did a good job. Also, I really like Andre Braugher, so he was a perfect fit for the psychiatrist. Then I worried when House started to date Cuddy—is this the end. Once they started to break up in season 7, I knew it was past the end.

I’m not happy with the way they ended it with Cuddy, and I get that there were other issues to why she wasn’t in season 8 (outside of the show), but I really miss her presence on the show. Cuddy _knew_ that House was an addict, and then he relapses and she’s like, “whelp, I’m out, you’re on your own.” After all she went through with House in the first 6 seasons, and she can leave him so abruptly? And then to go from being engaged to the private investigator, to a very serious relationship with House, to break it off suddenly, and then to invite a guy over to her house for dinner when she just met him that day... what? The writers were trying to wrap it up quickly with Cuddy, and IMO, they failed. Now, they’re scrambling to stretch this another season, and just have really bad writing. I know I’m not through the whole season yet, so it may come up later (although I doubt it because the wall already has a telephone and TV on it), but there was so much construction when House got his outer office space back and it was just a window into Wilson’s office? That seemed so forced and unnecessary and just... really? You mean Wilson didn’t realize the entire wall was now covered in glass? What is the point of that wall? They couldn’t talk through it. Are they going to bring it up again? I hope so, but... just very disappointing after investing so much time in the show.

Foreman taking over for Cuddy also seems pretty unrealistic. The whole Wilson/House dynamic is so different, too. I didn’t mind the House/13 dynamic and 13 leaving the show made sense. Happy with Chase and Taub back, but Taub got two women pregnant at the same time and both girls have the same name? Again... really? I don’t even think that would have worked earlier on in the season. It’s just so messy that you can barely keep up. If they knew this was the last season, why not try to ease up on the character arcs and phase them out slowly? 

What did the show think was going to happen when they took to such drastic measures as they did at the end of season 7? I feel like it wasn’t properly thought out. I like Charlyne Yi, but I can’t help but think she’s totally out of her element in the position she has. Honestly, I’d rather see her as the administrator than Foreman. At least it’d provide some better comedic relief. Good for her for getting a gig on House, but sad to see how it’s playing out.

Also, just a general comment: a lot of House’s jokes don’t age well.


----------



## Space Face

Paradise PD and Brickleberry.  Not for the easily offended but funny as $@*&.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Currently on Season 8 of _House_. Also watching _Great British Bake Off_ (or Great British Baking Sh0w, or whatever it’s called). New episodes on Netflix every Friday.
> 
> Also, the new season of _The Crown_ came out. That’s in queue once we finish House.
> 
> Has anyone watched all of _House_ and has any input below? Note, the spoiler tags. THERE ARE SPOILERS.


 
100% agree with your assessment of the last three seasons.



Spoiler: Spoilers



I agree that I kind of like that House and Cuddy finally got together, but not crazy about how they did it and how they broke them up. Use the private detective boyfriend as a foil, but don't make it so super serious and then have Cuddy just up and leave him for House just a couple of hours after she told House she would never be with him. And I agree that she broke up with him too abruptly, too. I mean, I get that she would be disappointed that he would get high just to get over his anxiety over her illness, but it was also the thing that allowed him to be there for her to support her when she woke up from surgery. I could see that maybe being the beginning of troubles for them that would end with a break up, but instead it was like she went from 0-60 in no time and then from 60 back to 0 in even less time. Though I suppose the writers at least kept her consistent 

I think they did handle the mental institution storyline pretty well and showed his character grow in good ways, so that was interesting. But I feel they had his character slowly regress right back to where it was, and by season 8, he was tolerable at best. That whole season was very forced, and it made me kind of dislike him, whereas before, he was a jerk but still somehow a likeable jerk.

And yeah, they kept throwing in plot lines for other characters that felt forced and complicated just for the sake of drama because the main story arc was so unsatisfying. The relationship with Wilson is probably the most interesting thing about season 8 for me, and I'm still not sure how I feel about the finale. But you're not there yet, so we'll talk about it when you're done 



In other news, I've just started watching _The Umbrella Academy_ on Netflix. Interesting stuff so far. It's visually beautiful and the music is outstanding. I'm halfway through Season 1.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on Season 8 of _House_. Also watching _Great British Bake Off_ (or Great British Baking Sh0w, or whatever it’s called). New episodes on Netflix every Friday.
> 
> Also, the new season of _The Crown_ came out. That’s in queue once we finish House.
> 
> Has anyone watched all of _House_ and has any input below? Note, the spoiler tags. THERE ARE SPOILERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree with your assessment of the last three seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that I kind of like that House and Cuddy finally got together, but not crazy about how they did it and how they broke them up. Use the private detective boyfriend as a foil, but don't make it so super serious and then have Cuddy just up and leave him for House just a couple of hours after she told House she would never be with him. And I agree that she broke up with him too abruptly, too. I mean, I get that she would be disappointed that he would get high just to get over his anxiety over her illness, but it was also the thing that allowed him to be there for her to support her when she woke up from surgery. I could see that maybe being the beginning of troubles for them that would end with a break up, but instead it was like she went from 0-60 in no time and then from 60 back to 0 in even less time. Though I suppose the writers at least kept her consistent
> 
> I think they did handle the mental institution storyline pretty well and showed his character grow in good ways, so that was interesting. But I feel they had his character slowly regress right back to where it was, and by season 8, he was tolerable at best. That whole season was very forced, and it made me kind of dislike him, whereas before, he was a jerk but still somehow a likeable jerk.
> 
> And yeah, they kept throwing in plot lines for other characters that felt forced and complicated just for the sake of drama because the main story arc was so unsatisfying. The relationship with Wilson is probably the most interesting thing about season 8 for me, and I'm still not sure how I feel about the finale. But you're not there yet, so we'll talk about it when you're done
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I've just started watching _The Umbrella Academy_ on Netflix. Interesting stuff so far. It's visually beautiful and the music is outstanding. I'm halfway through Season 1.
Click to expand...

On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.

On House:


Spoiler



If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.

I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.

(All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.) 

Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.

I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.

I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.

The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.

If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode. 

I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.



I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.

Anyway.



Spoiler



Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.

I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/

As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there 

Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

limr said:


> This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week.



That is how we watched the entire Sopranos seasons. We'd watch 2 or 3 episodes and it really helped keep the story lines fresh in our memories.


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on Season 8 of _House_. Also watching _Great British Bake Off_ (or Great British Baking Sh0w, or whatever it’s called). New episodes on Netflix every Friday.
> 
> Also, the new season of _The Crown_ came out. That’s in queue once we finish House.
> 
> Has anyone watched all of _House_ and has any input below? Note, the spoiler tags. THERE ARE SPOILERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree with your assessment of the last three seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that I kind of like that House and Cuddy finally got together, but not crazy about how they did it and how they broke them up. Use the private detective boyfriend as a foil, but don't make it so super serious and then have Cuddy just up and leave him for House just a couple of hours after she told House she would never be with him. And I agree that she broke up with him too abruptly, too. I mean, I get that she would be disappointed that he would get high just to get over his anxiety over her illness, but it was also the thing that allowed him to be there for her to support her when she woke up from surgery. I could see that maybe being the beginning of troubles for them that would end with a break up, but instead it was like she went from 0-60 in no time and then from 60 back to 0 in even less time. Though I suppose the writers at least kept her consistent
> 
> I think they did handle the mental institution storyline pretty well and showed his character grow in good ways, so that was interesting. But I feel they had his character slowly regress right back to where it was, and by season 8, he was tolerable at best. That whole season was very forced, and it made me kind of dislike him, whereas before, he was a jerk but still somehow a likeable jerk.
> 
> And yeah, they kept throwing in plot lines for other characters that felt forced and complicated just for the sake of drama because the main story arc was so unsatisfying. The relationship with Wilson is probably the most interesting thing about season 8 for me, and I'm still not sure how I feel about the finale. But you're not there yet, so we'll talk about it when you're done
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I've just started watching _The Umbrella Academy_ on Netflix. Interesting stuff so far. It's visually beautiful and the music is outstanding. I'm halfway through Season 1.
Click to expand...


I greatly enjoyed both seasons of _The Umbrella Academy_.  Season 1 got me through a long flight delay a few years ago.  Also liked _The Boys (_on Prime I believe).  

in my queue right now is the new season of _The Crown_  and the new show _Queen’s Gambit _which has gotten raves from people who don’t usually rave.  

I usually wait until at least season 2 and then binge but I’m going to watch QG over Thanksgiving weekend.   

Also of course it’s Hallmark Christmas movie season and that tends to suck me in for hours at a time.  I have to be in the right mood to overlook the glaring plot holes and cringe worthy dry snow.


----------



## SquarePeg

And who is watching The Mandalorian?  We canceled Disney when the free year ran out.  Should we re-up for long en-ugh to catch up on baby Yoda.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have been thinking about starting it, but my wife said she watched the premier of the new series " The Big Sky ". I thought it would be boring, but she says the ending of the first episode made her gasp and say " wow!", so I bet that's our new one to watch


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> And who is watching The Mandalorian?  We canceled Disney when the free year ran out.  Should we re-up for long en-ugh to catch up on baby Yoda.



I am trying to make up my mind about whether or not I will start it. I am about to sign up for Disney+ so I can finally watch the last Star Wars movie. Will probably make it a day-long affair and rewatch the first two of the latest trilogy, and then watch the last one. Then the plan was to cancel before the free trial is over. So I'm still not sure if I want to cram in the Mandalorian or not, and then get hooked on it and have to keep the streaming account open 

I know a few other people hooked on those Hallmark Christmas movies, but I gotta say it's a bit of a mystery to me. I mean, I get the attraction of television pulp fiction - everyone needs their version of mindless entertainment sometimes - but if it doesn't have Bing Crosby in it, I'm not interested 
_
_


----------



## SquarePeg

Top 5 Favorite Christmas movies. I watch 1 & 2 every year on Christmas Eve.  They are permanently on out dvr.   

5. Home Alone - so much fun!
4. Miracle on 34th St (the old one with Maureen O’Hara because I used to watch it with my nana)
3. Elf (Princess and I love it)
2. White Christmas (still get sniffly at the General inspecting the troops)
1. It’s A Wonderful Life (always a tear when he has friends again)


----------



## limr

1. Holiday Inn
2. It's a Wonderful Life
3. A Charlie Brown Christmas

Not sure I have any others. I think I have seen White Christmas but don't remember it.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
Click to expand...

Leo, I’ll be responding to this tomorrow. We have 2 episodes left for tonight.

Also finished up Great British Bake Off. The final episode always makes me tear up.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Top 5 Favorite Christmas movies. I watch 1 & 2 every year on Christmas Eve.  They are permanently on out dvr.
> 
> 5. Home Alone - so much fun!
> 4. Miracle on 34th St (the old one with Maureen O’Hara because I used to watch it with my nana)
> 3. Elf (Princess and I love it)
> 2. White Christmas (still get sniffly at the General inspecting the troops)
> 1. It’s A Wonderful Life (always a tear when he has friends again)


These are in my top favorites, as well.



limr said:


> 1. Holiday Inn
> 2. It's a Wonderful Life
> 3. A Charlie Brown Christmas
> 
> Not sure I have any others. I think I have seen White Christmas but don't remember it.


With #1, when we watched it, we knew what was coming, but just couldn’t get over it.


----------



## SquarePeg

@limr   I can’t believe Holiday Inn is your favorite but you’ve never seen White Christmas!


@waday  great minds think alike lol.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> @limr   I can’t believe Holiday Inn is your favorite but you’ve never seen White Christmas!
> 
> 
> @waday  great minds think alike lol.



I did see it once but don't remember it very well. And I am a bit of a sucker for Fred Astaire  There was the one number that was problematic, but then there was Astaire dancing with fireworks and Crostby singing the actual song _White Christmas_ that wasn't even in the move _White Christmas._


----------



## mjcmt

Chicago Bears vs. Green Bay Packers


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: More House spoilers and discussion



I agree about Cuddy being so rash and quick to jump in and jump out of a relationship. Anyways, enough of her, since she’s out of the picture now, thanks to contracts.

Your show formula is spot on. I actually don’t mind shows like that, as long as they occasionally change it up. Like, the one episode that was (I think?) about Wilson where they had really funny background scenes of House’s team scrambling around, on top of patients trying to keep them alive, or running through the halls, was really good.

With regards to my feelings on Season 7 and 8, I think they generally stand. I would have been more than happy to have Season 6 be the last, BUT I did enjoy the latter half of Season 8. I completely agree that the show should have paid more attention to the other characters, as well. They seemed to have a show every now and then that fully focused on a single character, but I guess I’m not necessarily a huge fan of that process. I’d rather see their background come out gradually and slowly. For example, I felt like we learned so much about Masters when they had an episode focus solely on her character, which was also the LAST EPISODE TO FEATURE HER as a doctor under House. Why would they do that? Perhaps she would have been a better asset throughout her time on the show had they released this information slowly from the beginning. I mean, they did some, but I felt like Masters could have been a really good replacement for Cameron, but they got rid of her and brought in Adams. Meh.

I still think Park was out of place (although I was happy to see her evolve), and I don’t think they did Adams justice—I kind of think they just wanted to replace Cameron and Masters and chose some bland version with no heart.

I did warm up to Foreman as head of the hospital, but I think they should have involved him a bit more in the cases, like they did with Cuddy. He took on so much responsibility for House during the parole, but then took a back seat during DDX and treatment? I would have expected him to be on top of House as much as Cuddy was... except... not in that way...

Chase... I actually think I liked him the best, because he showed the most character development. I think they did that on purpose though, because I think they delved the most into his character and background than any other. I LOVED Kutner, but they shouldn’t have done what they did. It didn’t make sense, and really rocked the whole show. Taub was hilarious, and I really like him. Loved Thirteen’s character, as well—happy with where they ended it. Cameron was good, but I wish they would have evolved her a little differently.

I really liked Amber’s role on the show, as well as Masters. I did not like Terzi at all, glad she left the show, not sure of her purpose, other than to help other characters’ arcs. Her character didn’t make sense to me, although I get that it made sense to the show.

Regarding House’s character development... The whole stuffing the season tickets down the drain... that made me roll my eyes so hard I almost strained them. I guess I don’t understand the plumbing in the building, since various places had issues but then ALL of the tickets were found together with his fingerprints on them and they were legible with his name? Aside from the plumbing, flushing tickets down the drain was not very “House”. Finding someone that Foreman despised and giving the tickets to that person (so they’d have to sit next to each other every game) would have been. Or, finding a way to keep Wilson alive past the 5 month mark and then convincing Foreman to give them to Wilson. I don’t know. Anything other than “flushing them” and then giving the “remains” to the police. Seemed like a cheap and lazy way to end it and to get House back to jail. (Also, the whole jail/parole looming over his head was drawn out way too long. It should have ended when he took the ankle monitor off.)

And don’t get me started on how Dominika went from getting her green card to citizenship; those are two different processes, but I guess being married to an immigration attorney probably made me more sensitive to this, haha. I liked their relationship, and was thoroughly annoyed when House threw out her papers notifying her of the oath. But, I understand it goes back to his self-destructive ways, and that it shows that House couldn’t change (which was inline with his own thoughts on people in general). Still, would have been nice to see him change and evolve.

Regarding the last couple of episodes (and the last episode), I actually enjoyed them. I felt like they really started to get back into their groove. I liked the last episode, hallucinations and all. Seeing Kutner was great. Probably spent a little more time going back and forth than I would have liked, but I did enjoy it. I also enjoyed seeing the “where is everybody now” at the end.

My wife and I both knew that he wasn’t going to die. We had talked about how we thought it was going to end, and just knew that he (1) wasn’t going back to jail and (2) wasn’t going to die. Loved his text to Wilson at the funeral (totally read it in House’s voice), and just like House to actually be in attendance at his own funeral. I liked the ending with House and Wilson driving off into the distance on their motorcycles. Definitely made me tear up.


----------



## terri

mjcmt said:


> Chicago Bears vs. Green Bay Packers


Go Packers!       The Bears were a disappointment this year after starting strong.   But then football season was weird this year, anyway, so everyone gets a Covid pass.



SquarePeg said:


> 5. Home Alone - so much fun!
> 4. Miracle on 34th St (the old one with Maureen O’Hara because I used to watch it with my nana)
> 3. Elf (Princess and I love it)
> 2. White Christmas (still get sniffly at the General inspecting the troops)
> 1. It’s A Wonderful Life (always a tear when he has friends again)



1.  A Christmas Carol:
a) 1938 version, starring Reginald Owen and Gene Lockhart
b) 1951 version starring Alastair Sim.

I love things from both versions.   Each pulled slightly different things from the Dickens novel, making both unique.   I've given up trying to find them every year now - it's always modern versions that don't quite pull on the nostalgia heartstrings that is a requirement for my holiday watching.        I'm going to have to find them online and have DVD's.

2.  It's a Wonderful Life
3.  A Christmas Story


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Bears vs. Green Bay Packers
> 
> 
> 
> Go Packers!       The Bears were a disappointment this year after starting strong.   But then football season was weird this year, anyway, so everyone gets a Covid pass.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Home Alone - so much fun!
> 4. Miracle on 34th St (the old one with Maureen O’Hara because I used to watch it with my nana)
> 3. Elf (Princess and I love it)
> 2. White Christmas (still get sniffly at the General inspecting the troops)
> 1. It’s A Wonderful Life (always a tear when he has friends again)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  A Christmas Carol:
> a) 1938 version, starring Reginald Owen and Gene Lockhart
> b) 1951 version starring Alastair Sim.
> 
> I love things from both versions.   Each pulled slightly different things from the Dickens novel, making both unique.   I've given up trying to find them every year now - it's always modern versions that don't quite pull on the nostalgia heartstrings that is a requirement for my holiday watching.        I'm going to have to find them online and have DVD's.
> 
> 2.  It's a Wonderful Life
> 3.  A Christmas Story
Click to expand...


The Alastair Sim is my mom’s favorite.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Bears vs. Green Bay Packers
> 
> 
> 
> Go Packers!       The Bears were a disappointment this year after starting strong.   But then football season was weird this year, anyway, so everyone gets a Covid pass.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Home Alone - so much fun!
> 4. Miracle on 34th St (the old one with Maureen O’Hara because I used to watch it with my nana)
> 3. Elf (Princess and I love it)
> 2. White Christmas (still get sniffly at the General inspecting the troops)
> 1. It’s A Wonderful Life (always a tear when he has friends again)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  A Christmas Carol:
> a) 1938 version, starring Reginald Owen and Gene Lockhart
> b) 1951 version starring Alastair Sim.
> 
> I love things from both versions.   Each pulled slightly different things from the Dickens novel, making both unique.   I've given up trying to find them every year now - it's always modern versions that don't quite pull on the nostalgia heartstrings that is a requirement for my holiday watching.        I'm going to have to find them online and have DVD's.
> 
> 2.  It's a Wonderful Life
> 3.  A Christmas Story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Alastair Sim is my mom’s favorite.
Click to expand...

Is everyone just going to overlook the Muppet version with Michael Caine? 

When they sing “when love is gone”, pass me the tissues.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We just subscribed to Britbox, so British humor soon!


----------



## Rickbb

Local news, snow in the forecast, was 70 2 days ago.


----------



## Jeff15

Designated Survivor..


----------



## waday

Started the next season of _The Crown_.

Every cast member on that show is brilliant.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.



I was going to watch that over the weekend but didn't get to it.  It was super nice out around here all weekend so I was out getting my steps in and enjoying the fresh air and sunshine.  I was too tired for anything that I wanted to give my full attention to most nights.  Maybe this weekend - but I need to get the tree up and finish decorating.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to watch that over the weekend but didn't get to it.  It was super nice out around here all weekend so I was out getting my steps in and enjoying the fresh air and sunshine.  I was too tired for anything that I wanted to give my full attention to most nights.  Maybe this weekend - but I need to get the tree up and finish decorating.
Click to expand...

Soaking up the sunshine sounds like a good plan!

This season is pretty good so far, although we’re only 2 episodes in. Olivia Colman is awesome.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.


I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.

So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?


----------



## SquarePeg

Yes very good!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.
> 
> So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?
Click to expand...

My wife and I love it! If you like historical dramas, you’d love it. I feel like we judge shows based on if we want to watch more than one episode in a sitting, haha. This definitely meets that threshold.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.
> 
> So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I love it! If you like historical dramas, you’d love it. I feel like we judge shows based on if we want to watch more than one episode in a sitting, haha. This definitely meets that threshold.
Click to expand...


Hurry up and finish it so you can watch Queen's Gambit and we can discuss!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.
> 
> So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I love it! If you like historical dramas, you’d love it. I feel like we judge shows based on if we want to watch more than one episode in a sitting, haha. This definitely meets that threshold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hurry up and finish it so you can watch Queen's Gambit and we can discuss!
Click to expand...

Ah! That’s on our list, too! I’m so excited!


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More House spoilers and discussion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Cuddy being so rash and quick to jump in and jump out of a relationship. Anyways, enough of her, since she’s out of the picture now, thanks to contracts.
> 
> Your show formula is spot on. I actually don’t mind shows like that, as long as they occasionally change it up. Like, the one episode that was (I think?) about Wilson where they had really funny background scenes of House’s team scrambling around, on top of patients trying to keep them alive, or running through the halls, was really good.
> 
> With regards to my feelings on Season 7 and 8, I think they generally stand. I would have been more than happy to have Season 6 be the last, BUT I did enjoy the latter half of Season 8. I completely agree that the show should have paid more attention to the other characters, as well. They seemed to have a show every now and then that fully focused on a single character, but I guess I’m not necessarily a huge fan of that process. I’d rather see their background come out gradually and slowly. For example, I felt like we learned so much about Masters when they had an episode focus solely on her character, which was also the LAST EPISODE TO FEATURE HER as a doctor under House. Why would they do that? Perhaps she would have been a better asset throughout her time on the show had they released this information slowly from the beginning. I mean, they did some, but I felt like Masters could have been a really good replacement for Cameron, but they got rid of her and brought in Adams. Meh.
> 
> I still think Park was out of place (although I was happy to see her evolve), and I don’t think they did Adams justice—I kind of think they just wanted to replace Cameron and Masters and chose some bland version with no heart.
> 
> I did warm up to Foreman as head of the hospital, but I think they should have involved him a bit more in the cases, like they did with Cuddy. He took on so much responsibility for House during the parole, but then took a back seat during DDX and treatment? I would have expected him to be on top of House as much as Cuddy was... except... not in that way...
> 
> Chase... I actually think I liked him the best, because he showed the most character development. I think they did that on purpose though, because I think they delved the most into his character and background than any other. I LOVED Kutner, but they shouldn’t have done what they did. It didn’t make sense, and really rocked the whole show. Taub was hilarious, and I really like him. Loved Thirteen’s character, as well—happy with where they ended it. Cameron was good, but I wish they would have evolved her a little differently.
> 
> I really liked Amber’s role on the show, as well as Masters. I did not like Terzi at all, glad she left the show, not sure of her purpose, other than to help other characters’ arcs. Her character didn’t make sense to me, although I get that it made sense to the show.
> 
> Regarding House’s character development... The whole stuffing the season tickets down the drain... that made me roll my eyes so hard I almost strained them. I guess I don’t understand the plumbing in the building, since various places had issues but then ALL of the tickets were found together with his fingerprints on them and they were legible with his name? Aside from the plumbing, flushing tickets down the drain was not very “House”. Finding someone that Foreman despised and giving the tickets to that person (so they’d have to sit next to each other every game) would have been. Or, finding a way to keep Wilson alive past the 5 month mark and then convincing Foreman to give them to Wilson. I don’t know. Anything other than “flushing them” and then giving the “remains” to the police. Seemed like a cheap and lazy way to end it and to get House back to jail. (Also, the whole jail/parole looming over his head was drawn out way too long. It should have ended when he took the ankle monitor off.)
> 
> And don’t get me started on how Dominika went from getting her green card to citizenship; those are two different processes, but I guess being married to an immigration attorney probably made me more sensitive to this, haha. I liked their relationship, and was thoroughly annoyed when House threw out her papers notifying her of the oath. But, I understand it goes back to his self-destructive ways, and that it shows that House couldn’t change (which was inline with his own thoughts on people in general). Still, would have been nice to see him change and evolve.
> 
> Regarding the last couple of episodes (and the last episode), I actually enjoyed them. I felt like they really started to get back into their groove. I liked the last episode, hallucinations and all. Seeing Kutner was great. Probably spent a little more time going back and forth than I would have liked, but I did enjoy it. I also enjoyed seeing the “where is everybody now” at the end.
> 
> My wife and I both knew that he wasn’t going to die. We had talked about how we thought it was going to end, and just knew that he (1) wasn’t going back to jail and (2) wasn’t going to die. Loved his text to Wilson at the funeral (totally read it in House’s voice), and just like House to actually be in attendance at his own funeral. I liked the ending with House and Wilson driving off into the distance on their motorcycles. Definitely made me tear up.
Click to expand...




Spoiler



I agree about the various team members. Terzi was a miss. I liked Chase and was glad they kept him and Taub. Foreman was interesting - he was like House Lite but without the charm, the wit, and the self-destructive tendencies. I remember one episode in which they both denied how similar they are to each other and that ended with them both in the elevator realizing they were wearing the same shoes. I wasn't crazy about Adams - the brunette that was the prison doc and then joined at the end. I think the character was interesting, but not convinced that the casting was right. I never quite bought it from her. And yeah, Charlyne Yi was very entertaining, and her character was sort of weird enough to fit into House's teams of misfits, but something never felt quite right. I think that was one of the biggest flaws of the last season - the chemistry between the actors never clicked they way they did in earlier episodes.

As for the finale - I do like how it ended but like you, I rolled eyes *hard* at how they got there. The tickets down the toilet? Wow, they were really stretching there. House was childish but he was more imaginative than that. I understand they were trying to put his back up against the wall to make him realize that he couldn't just regress into his old ways and to force a choice out of him, but there were better ways to do that. It's one of my pet peeves - when writers ignore plausibility and consistency (either in a character's behavior or laws or physics...) for the sake of advancing the plot that they already want to happen. Yes, faking his own death to be with Wilson in his last months was a good ending. But if they couldn't get there organically without forcing the issue, then maybe they should have gone with a different ending. The season had its moments, to be sure, but it always felt to me like it was pushing a little too hard.

The last few scenes, though, were great - the funeral, the little vignette when you realize that Forman figured it all out, the bikes. I had a gazillion questions about what would happen after they ride off on their bikes. Does he go off Vicodin? Does Wilson somehow keep writing scrips, and if so, isn't that a tip off that he's writing them for House since he can't write them for himself? After Wilson dies, does House stay "dead"? I like to imagine him take on a whole new identity and become a lounge piano player or something   It's not like he could ever practice medicine again, even if he did turn himself in to complete his sentence and probably serve his new one (I imagine there would be new charges of some sort.)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We started watching the British comedy " Mrs.Brown's Boys " last night on Britbox. It's definitely not for everyone, as the humor can be a bit offensive for some, but I happen to really like British humor, so we will finish the seasons, I am sure. The show is filmed live before a studio audience, much like SNL is here in America, but isn't comprised of sketches. Each episode has a singular storyline, but the man playing the " mother " is so good at what he does, he cracks up the rest of the cast often .


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.
> 
> So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I love it! If you like historical dramas, you’d love it. I feel like we judge shows based on if we want to watch more than one episode in a sitting, haha. This definitely meets that threshold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hurry up and finish it so you can watch Queen's Gambit and we can discuss!
Click to expand...

We just started Queen's Gambit - only 2 episodes in, but we're hooked.   Trying not to burn through it too quickly, it's so beautifully done.     Since it's a limited series, we'll probably take up The Crown when it's over.  

Oh, and we're trying not to burn too quickly through The West Wing, either, for the same reason.  Only recently started, about 4 episodes in.   Now that we've figured out everyone's job title, we're settling in.


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the next season of _The Crown_.
> 
> Every cast member on that show is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about this series- haven't watched any of it.
> 
> So, general consensus is that it's pretty good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I love it! If you like historical dramas, you’d love it. I feel like we judge shows based on if we want to watch more than one episode in a sitting, haha. This definitely meets that threshold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hurry up and finish it so you can watch Queen's Gambit and we can discuss!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just started Queen's Gambit - only 2 episodes in, but we're hooked.   Trying not to burn through it too quickly, it's so beautifully done.     Since it's a limited series, we'll probably take up The Crown when it's over.
> 
> Oh, and we're trying not to burn too quickly through The West Wing, either, for the same reason.  Only recently started, about 4 episodes in.   Now that we've figured out everyone's job title, we're settling in.
Click to expand...


I'm jealous and would love to watch both for the first time all over again!


----------



## terri

It's fun when you like a production so much you want to re-live those first impressions, isn't it?   Not that many shows make that kind of impact.   The last time I realized I was watching something exceptionally well done on all fronts was _Breaking Bad.    _

We frankly don't watch a ton of different stuff - too much fluff out there, and we'd rather read or listen to music (I miss my darkroom!).   But - wintertime does draw us inside, so these recent finds have been very welcome.


----------



## limr

Okay, I might have to put The Crown and the Queen's Gambit in the queue.

I just finished watching the last season of Supernatural, which ended its 15-year run about 2 weeks ago. No, I didn't binge all 15 seasons. I was just waiting until it was done to finish the second half of Season 15. And yes, I'm a geek


----------



## snowbear

We watch some of the cooking shows and I'll hit up Dr. Who when it's running.  Sometimes I'll turn it on "for the background noise" during the day - WETA (DC PBS) has a UK station on cable that I'll put on. 

Lately I've been watching Netflix and Hulu.  Over the past year or so I've finished Marco Polo, The Vikings, Star Trek: Next Generation, Primeval, and The Librarian series.  Current binge watching is Star Trek: Deep Space Nine and Edge of the Universe.  I'll probably add The Crown and Queen's Gambit to the list.  Firefly is on there, though I went through the series a few years ago.


----------



## CherylL

All the comments on Queen's Gambit I'll have to check out.  We binged watched a bunch of series last spring and one has a new season, Virgin River.  Watched 2 movies and both very good.  Hillbilly Elegy & Uncle Frank.  One was on Amazon and the other on Netflix forgot which ones.


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> All the comments on Queen's Gambit I'll have to check out.  We binged watched a bunch of series last spring and one has a new season, Virgin River.  Watched 2 movies and both very good.  Hillbilly Elegy & Uncle Frank.  One was on Amazon and the other on Netflix forgot which ones.



Is Virgin River about a nurse?  If so I saw that and enjoyed it.  Watched Uncle Frank and it was really good.  I’ll watch anything set in the 70’s or 80’s for the nostalgia.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> The West Wing


Donna!



snowbear said:


> Firefly


Love that show so much! I can’t believe how short it was. Jeez, did they ever underestimate their audience, or what?


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More House spoilers and discussion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Cuddy being so rash and quick to jump in and jump out of a relationship. Anyways, enough of her, since she’s out of the picture now, thanks to contracts.
> 
> Your show formula is spot on. I actually don’t mind shows like that, as long as they occasionally change it up. Like, the one episode that was (I think?) about Wilson where they had really funny background scenes of House’s team scrambling around, on top of patients trying to keep them alive, or running through the halls, was really good.
> 
> With regards to my feelings on Season 7 and 8, I think they generally stand. I would have been more than happy to have Season 6 be the last, BUT I did enjoy the latter half of Season 8. I completely agree that the show should have paid more attention to the other characters, as well. They seemed to have a show every now and then that fully focused on a single character, but I guess I’m not necessarily a huge fan of that process. I’d rather see their background come out gradually and slowly. For example, I felt like we learned so much about Masters when they had an episode focus solely on her character, which was also the LAST EPISODE TO FEATURE HER as a doctor under House. Why would they do that? Perhaps she would have been a better asset throughout her time on the show had they released this information slowly from the beginning. I mean, they did some, but I felt like Masters could have been a really good replacement for Cameron, but they got rid of her and brought in Adams. Meh.
> 
> I still think Park was out of place (although I was happy to see her evolve), and I don’t think they did Adams justice—I kind of think they just wanted to replace Cameron and Masters and chose some bland version with no heart.
> 
> I did warm up to Foreman as head of the hospital, but I think they should have involved him a bit more in the cases, like they did with Cuddy. He took on so much responsibility for House during the parole, but then took a back seat during DDX and treatment? I would have expected him to be on top of House as much as Cuddy was... except... not in that way...
> 
> Chase... I actually think I liked him the best, because he showed the most character development. I think they did that on purpose though, because I think they delved the most into his character and background than any other. I LOVED Kutner, but they shouldn’t have done what they did. It didn’t make sense, and really rocked the whole show. Taub was hilarious, and I really like him. Loved Thirteen’s character, as well—happy with where they ended it. Cameron was good, but I wish they would have evolved her a little differently.
> 
> I really liked Amber’s role on the show, as well as Masters. I did not like Terzi at all, glad she left the show, not sure of her purpose, other than to help other characters’ arcs. Her character didn’t make sense to me, although I get that it made sense to the show.
> 
> Regarding House’s character development... The whole stuffing the season tickets down the drain... that made me roll my eyes so hard I almost strained them. I guess I don’t understand the plumbing in the building, since various places had issues but then ALL of the tickets were found together with his fingerprints on them and they were legible with his name? Aside from the plumbing, flushing tickets down the drain was not very “House”. Finding someone that Foreman despised and giving the tickets to that person (so they’d have to sit next to each other every game) would have been. Or, finding a way to keep Wilson alive past the 5 month mark and then convincing Foreman to give them to Wilson. I don’t know. Anything other than “flushing them” and then giving the “remains” to the police. Seemed like a cheap and lazy way to end it and to get House back to jail. (Also, the whole jail/parole looming over his head was drawn out way too long. It should have ended when he took the ankle monitor off.)
> 
> And don’t get me started on how Dominika went from getting her green card to citizenship; those are two different processes, but I guess being married to an immigration attorney probably made me more sensitive to this, haha. I liked their relationship, and was thoroughly annoyed when House threw out her papers notifying her of the oath. But, I understand it goes back to his self-destructive ways, and that it shows that House couldn’t change (which was inline with his own thoughts on people in general). Still, would have been nice to see him change and evolve.
> 
> Regarding the last couple of episodes (and the last episode), I actually enjoyed them. I felt like they really started to get back into their groove. I liked the last episode, hallucinations and all. Seeing Kutner was great. Probably spent a little more time going back and forth than I would have liked, but I did enjoy it. I also enjoyed seeing the “where is everybody now” at the end.
> 
> My wife and I both knew that he wasn’t going to die. We had talked about how we thought it was going to end, and just knew that he (1) wasn’t going back to jail and (2) wasn’t going to die. Loved his text to Wilson at the funeral (totally read it in House’s voice), and just like House to actually be in attendance at his own funeral. I liked the ending with House and Wilson driving off into the distance on their motorcycles. Definitely made me tear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the various team members. Terzi was a miss. I liked Chase and was glad they kept him and Taub. Foreman was interesting - he was like House Lite but without the charm, the wit, and the self-destructive tendencies. I remember one episode in which they both denied how similar they are to each other and that ended with them both in the elevator realizing they were wearing the same shoes. I wasn't crazy about Adams - the brunette that was the prison doc and then joined at the end. I think the character was interesting, but not convinced that the casting was right. I never quite bought it from her. And yeah, Charlyne Yi was very entertaining, and her character was sort of weird enough to fit into House's teams of misfits, but something never felt quite right. I think that was one of the biggest flaws of the last season - the chemistry between the actors never clicked they way they did in earlier episodes.
> 
> As for the finale - I do like how it ended but like you, I rolled eyes *hard* at how they got there. The tickets down the toilet? Wow, they were really stretching there. House was childish but he was more imaginative than that. I understand they were trying to put his back up against the wall to make him realize that he couldn't just regress into his old ways and to force a choice out of him, but there were better ways to do that. It's one of my pet peeves - when writers ignore plausibility and consistency (either in a character's behavior or laws or physics...) for the sake of advancing the plot that they already want to happen. Yes, faking his own death to be with Wilson in his last months was a good ending. But if they couldn't get there organically without forcing the issue, then maybe they should have gone with a different ending. The season had its moments, to be sure, but it always felt to me like it was pushing a little too hard.
> 
> The last few scenes, though, were great - the funeral, the little vignette when you realize that Forman figured it all out, the bikes. I had a gazillion questions about what would happen after they ride off on their bikes. Does he go off Vicodin? Does Wilson somehow keep writing scrips, and if so, isn't that a tip off that he's writing them for House since he can't write them for himself? After Wilson dies, does House stay "dead"? I like to imagine him take on a whole new identity and become a lounge piano player or something   It's not like he could ever practice medicine again, even if he did turn himself in to complete his sentence and probably serve his new one (I imagine there would be new charges of some sort.)
Click to expand...




Spoiler



I remember that episode about House and Foreman and the shoes, LOL! That was funny. Foreman was a mini house, and then they had that whole storyline of Foreman going elsewhere only to act like House, get fired, and then have to go back to work for House again. Very interesting.

I wasn’t crazy about Adams, either. I liked her in the prison, but it kind of felt like she never fully embraced the character—whether by her fault or whether she was told to turn it down. At the beginning, I felt like she was going to be a really good character, but then it just fizzled. 

You’re spot on, the chemistry of the characters did not work at all. The original three were great, and I liked the second set, as well (which includes Kutner, Thirteen, Taub, Chase, and Foreman). Keeping Chase was their only saving grace when Park and Adams were in the picture. 

I LOVED IT when Foreman figured it out. That was great. It was a combination of I can’t believe, what the actual F, and that’s House. Ha, a lounge piano player would make sense. I also had so many questions! Like, what happened with all of their money? Seriously, they must have made bank. They were department heads at a hospital—that’s probably what, like several hundred thousand dollars a year? House and Wilson both lived like bachelor’s, so they must have had savings... House wouldn’t have been able to tap into that after he “died”, unless he “took care of it” beforehand, which knowing House, he would have done. Same with Wilson.

Agree, I don’t think he’d ever be able to work again as a doctor, unless he tried the whole hire a doctor online thing that Kutner tried. Hahaha.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More House spoilers and discussion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Cuddy being so rash and quick to jump in and jump out of a relationship. Anyways, enough of her, since she’s out of the picture now, thanks to contracts.
> 
> Your show formula is spot on. I actually don’t mind shows like that, as long as they occasionally change it up. Like, the one episode that was (I think?) about Wilson where they had really funny background scenes of House’s team scrambling around, on top of patients trying to keep them alive, or running through the halls, was really good.
> 
> With regards to my feelings on Season 7 and 8, I think they generally stand. I would have been more than happy to have Season 6 be the last, BUT I did enjoy the latter half of Season 8. I completely agree that the show should have paid more attention to the other characters, as well. They seemed to have a show every now and then that fully focused on a single character, but I guess I’m not necessarily a huge fan of that process. I’d rather see their background come out gradually and slowly. For example, I felt like we learned so much about Masters when they had an episode focus solely on her character, which was also the LAST EPISODE TO FEATURE HER as a doctor under House. Why would they do that? Perhaps she would have been a better asset throughout her time on the show had they released this information slowly from the beginning. I mean, they did some, but I felt like Masters could have been a really good replacement for Cameron, but they got rid of her and brought in Adams. Meh.
> 
> I still think Park was out of place (although I was happy to see her evolve), and I don’t think they did Adams justice—I kind of think they just wanted to replace Cameron and Masters and chose some bland version with no heart.
> 
> I did warm up to Foreman as head of the hospital, but I think they should have involved him a bit more in the cases, like they did with Cuddy. He took on so much responsibility for House during the parole, but then took a back seat during DDX and treatment? I would have expected him to be on top of House as much as Cuddy was... except... not in that way...
> 
> Chase... I actually think I liked him the best, because he showed the most character development. I think they did that on purpose though, because I think they delved the most into his character and background than any other. I LOVED Kutner, but they shouldn’t have done what they did. It didn’t make sense, and really rocked the whole show. Taub was hilarious, and I really like him. Loved Thirteen’s character, as well—happy with where they ended it. Cameron was good, but I wish they would have evolved her a little differently.
> 
> I really liked Amber’s role on the show, as well as Masters. I did not like Terzi at all, glad she left the show, not sure of her purpose, other than to help other characters’ arcs. Her character didn’t make sense to me, although I get that it made sense to the show.
> 
> Regarding House’s character development... The whole stuffing the season tickets down the drain... that made me roll my eyes so hard I almost strained them. I guess I don’t understand the plumbing in the building, since various places had issues but then ALL of the tickets were found together with his fingerprints on them and they were legible with his name? Aside from the plumbing, flushing tickets down the drain was not very “House”. Finding someone that Foreman despised and giving the tickets to that person (so they’d have to sit next to each other every game) would have been. Or, finding a way to keep Wilson alive past the 5 month mark and then convincing Foreman to give them to Wilson. I don’t know. Anything other than “flushing them” and then giving the “remains” to the police. Seemed like a cheap and lazy way to end it and to get House back to jail. (Also, the whole jail/parole looming over his head was drawn out way too long. It should have ended when he took the ankle monitor off.)
> 
> And don’t get me started on how Dominika went from getting her green card to citizenship; those are two different processes, but I guess being married to an immigration attorney probably made me more sensitive to this, haha. I liked their relationship, and was thoroughly annoyed when House threw out her papers notifying her of the oath. But, I understand it goes back to his self-destructive ways, and that it shows that House couldn’t change (which was inline with his own thoughts on people in general). Still, would have been nice to see him change and evolve.
> 
> Regarding the last couple of episodes (and the last episode), I actually enjoyed them. I felt like they really started to get back into their groove. I liked the last episode, hallucinations and all. Seeing Kutner was great. Probably spent a little more time going back and forth than I would have liked, but I did enjoy it. I also enjoyed seeing the “where is everybody now” at the end.
> 
> My wife and I both knew that he wasn’t going to die. We had talked about how we thought it was going to end, and just knew that he (1) wasn’t going back to jail and (2) wasn’t going to die. Loved his text to Wilson at the funeral (totally read it in House’s voice), and just like House to actually be in attendance at his own funeral. I liked the ending with House and Wilson driving off into the distance on their motorcycles. Definitely made me tear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the various team members. Terzi was a miss. I liked Chase and was glad they kept him and Taub. Foreman was interesting - he was like House Lite but without the charm, the wit, and the self-destructive tendencies. I remember one episode in which they both denied how similar they are to each other and that ended with them both in the elevator realizing they were wearing the same shoes. I wasn't crazy about Adams - the brunette that was the prison doc and then joined at the end. I think the character was interesting, but not convinced that the casting was right. I never quite bought it from her. And yeah, Charlyne Yi was very entertaining, and her character was sort of weird enough to fit into House's teams of misfits, but something never felt quite right. I think that was one of the biggest flaws of the last season - the chemistry between the actors never clicked they way they did in earlier episodes.
> 
> As for the finale - I do like how it ended but like you, I rolled eyes *hard* at how they got there. The tickets down the toilet? Wow, they were really stretching there. House was childish but he was more imaginative than that. I understand they were trying to put his back up against the wall to make him realize that he couldn't just regress into his old ways and to force a choice out of him, but there were better ways to do that. It's one of my pet peeves - when writers ignore plausibility and consistency (either in a character's behavior or laws or physics...) for the sake of advancing the plot that they already want to happen. Yes, faking his own death to be with Wilson in his last months was a good ending. But if they couldn't get there organically without forcing the issue, then maybe they should have gone with a different ending. The season had its moments, to be sure, but it always felt to me like it was pushing a little too hard.
> 
> The last few scenes, though, were great - the funeral, the little vignette when you realize that Forman figured it all out, the bikes. I had a gazillion questions about what would happen after they ride off on their bikes. Does he go off Vicodin? Does Wilson somehow keep writing scrips, and if so, isn't that a tip off that he's writing them for House since he can't write them for himself? After Wilson dies, does House stay "dead"? I like to imagine him take on a whole new identity and become a lounge piano player or something   It's not like he could ever practice medicine again, even if he did turn himself in to complete his sentence and probably serve his new one (I imagine there would be new charges of some sort.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that episode about House and Foreman and the shoes, LOL! That was funny. Foreman was a mini house, and then they had that whole storyline of Foreman going elsewhere only to act like House, get fired, and then have to go back to work for House again. Very interesting.
> 
> I wasn’t crazy about Adams, either. I liked her in the prison, but it kind of felt like she never fully embraced the character—whether by her fault or whether she was told to turn it down. At the beginning, I felt like she was going to be a really good character, but then it just fizzled.
> 
> You’re spot on, the chemistry of the characters did not work at all. The original three were great, and I liked the second set, as well (which includes Kutner, Thirteen, Taub, Chase, and Foreman). Keeping Chase was their only saving grace when Park and Adams were in the picture.
> 
> I LOVED IT when Foreman figured it out. That was great. It was a combination of I can’t believe, what the actual F, and that’s House. Ha, a lounge piano player would make sense. I also had so many questions! Like, what happened with all of their money? Seriously, they must have made bank. They were department heads at a hospital—that’s probably what, like several hundred thousand dollars a year? House and Wilson both lived like bachelor’s, so they must have had savings... House wouldn’t have been able to tap into that after he “died”, unless he “took care of it” beforehand, which knowing House, he would have done. Same with Wilson.
> 
> Agree, I don’t think he’d ever be able to work again as a doctor, unless he tried the whole hire a doctor online thing that Kutner tried. Hahaha.
Click to expand...




Spoiler



Right, the money! I mean, I'm sure they both had plenty of it, but how did House get access to his? I don't think he was planning to fake his own death, or even kill himself, so I don't see how he could have gotten his money out of the bank before he went into that building to get high. And if it wasn't a plan but he just saw the opportunity after the building blew up, wouldn't it have been suspicious if suddenly his bank accounts were emptied after he was supposedly dead?

I do enjoy the more open-ended series finales like this that allows us to imagine how we want the story to keep going, but then my brain constantly returns to these logistical details and wonders how they make that work.Because of course, if these things aren't worked out, then that must mean that House gets caught pretty quickly and ends up going to jail anyway, and Wilson dies alone in a hospital, just like he doesn't want...and that's just not acceptable, therefore, House and Wilson have somehow managed to sort out their finances and House's addiction so they could have a good ending


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Chris Plummer in "The Tempest"

This is available from Dec 3, 2020 for 36 hours.  If you read this the day I post it, you might get to see it.  I did.

"LIVE VIEWING PARTY: The Tempest ft. Christopher Plummer", 
posted Dec 4, 2020 by "Stratford Festival", [Full Length 2:52:30 LONG, also available in 3 parts, see description]
"



"


----------



## VidThreeNorth

It's Dec 5th now and the link still works.  I wondered about that.  Apparently the 36 hr. limit was in regard to the "Premiere" stream version, which I guess was probably higher quality.  Apparently the link I posted was max'ed at 480 p.  I didn't notice.  I thought the production was great!  I have seen the Tempest before on TV and this group had some very different reads of the characters.  It was a darker presentation with deeper anger in Prospero.  And Miranda was seriously angry with Prospero in the opening.  That was something I didn't expect.

The Tempest, and The Winter's Tale were comedies near the end of Shakespeare's career and both were darker than earlier comedies like Twelfth Night or Midsummer's Night's Dream, which are two of my favorites.  The Winter's Tale was a story of of jealousy and unjust punishment and The Tempest was retribution.  Plummer played it very cold.  The end doesn't seem to fit as well where he forgives his brother.  When you see his scheming and lack of remorse, I think Prospero had better watch his back when they return home, and I don't believe that Prospero doesn't know it.  It's not over.

It was a great presentation.  I wish I could watch more like it, but I don't have the time. . . .

*UPDATE* Dec 9, 2020 22:31

The link has gone "private".  I guess it was a limited time thing after all.  Glad I got to watch it.  I won't be "signing up" for their service.  I don't really have the time. . . .


----------



## Space Face

Replays of Jeremy Brett's Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> On _The Umbrella Academy_, you have me intrigued. I need to look this up.
> 
> On House:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they have House end with all of this being a delusion in his mind from a drugged-up mental state or from him being in the induced coma for his leg, I’ll be quite mad. I’ll start writing fan fiction, LOL.
> 
> I never thought about the writers being “consistent” with Cuddy going all in and then retreating just as fast. I agree, I think the relapse should have been the beginning of the end for the relationship, not an abrupt ending. Cuddy, as both one of House’s closest friends and a doctor, should have known that ending the relationship so quickly, after he had just taken more Vicodin, and in the manner that she did would have led to him going down a hole of drugs.
> 
> (All this said, I don’t mean to blame her completely, because she is definitely a victim of House. She can get out of relationships if she wants, but she actively chose to go into a relationship knowing that he was an addict and then got mad at that. I’m conflicted with how I feel.)
> 
> Also, the whole 18 months in jail for ramming a car into a house. I know he said he “took the first deal” that came along, but this is House we’re talking about. The Sherlock Holmes of doctors. He’s smarter than that, so I call bull.
> 
> I totally agree, I liked House before (even though he was a jerk), but now I don’t really have any feelings toward him. He used to have some moments in all the assholiness where he was a decent person. I feel like that’s not really there anymore, and you’re spot on, he regressed right back to where he was. I get that people may do that, but it was still frustrating because it felt forced.
> 
> I think I’m still sour over the whole ending it with Cuddy. I just remember in one of the episodes.. there was a visually and emotionally appealing scene where House was in Cuddy’s office, late in the day, everyone left, and they were discussing work. Cuddy at her desk, House laying back in the chair, camera was far away looking in on this moment. It just felt real and natural. I felt like it was worthy of a series-ending scene.
> 
> The House/Wilson dynamic is interesting. I do like them together.
> 
> If I had my own show, I’d want to end it as a fairly normal episode, maybe a bit emotional. I’d want the audience to know the show ended, but I would make it like any other episode.
> 
> I’m assuming House will not end like that, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and second season of _The Umbrella Academy _was just released in July of this year. It was renewed for a 3rd season this month, which means it won't be released for a while. This is why I tend to watch shows after they're already done! And once I'm hooked on a show, I can't pace myself, so I'm sure I'm going to be done with both seasons in the next week. The episodes are longer, but there's only 10 episodes in a season.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cuddy absolutely has the right to decide when enough is enough, and she _did_ say at the beginning that she basically just had to know if it was something that would work or not. So his relapse could have been the moment when she realized it was _not_ going to work. They had been attracted to each other since they first met in med school and have been dancing around it ever since, so it seemed like she decided she couldn't really move on with someone else until she'd given it a try with House. She totally knew all of his issues and his addiction, but decided to go ahead anyway. But what I don't like about the abrupt nature of both the start and finish of the relationship is that sure, the two events were consistent with each other, but they were inconsistent with the rest of her character. She wasn't particularly impulsive. She was methodical and thoughtful about her decisions. Of course some people are that way with career but are messier with their personal lives, but it still seemed like the writers were sacrificing character development for drama, and I don't like when that happens.
> 
> I liked their "normal" moments, too and still a bit salty about how they ended. But 'normal' apparently doesn't do well in the ratings. :/
> 
> As for the finale, all I will say is that a) it is not a delusion (though we do still get some hallucination scenes), and b) it's just a normal episode. I'm conflicted. We'll talk when you get there
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the show very much, even if it did become a bit too formulaic with the cases (it's totally X disease! Nope, it's not. Cue controversial test/diagnoses/breaking and entering. Oh, it's totally disease Y! Nope, not that either. Cue ball tossing/staring at wall/eating lunch with coma guy. Dramatic finish! Puzzle solved! Patient is alive! Or sometimes dead!). But I do feel it overstayed its welcome, and I would have preferred a slow, steady character evolution for him rather than the roller coaster for the sake of gratuitous drama. All of the characters were sort of complex, but they could have been so much more interesting if the writers paid more attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More House spoilers and discussion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Cuddy being so rash and quick to jump in and jump out of a relationship. Anyways, enough of her, since she’s out of the picture now, thanks to contracts.
> 
> Your show formula is spot on. I actually don’t mind shows like that, as long as they occasionally change it up. Like, the one episode that was (I think?) about Wilson where they had really funny background scenes of House’s team scrambling around, on top of patients trying to keep them alive, or running through the halls, was really good.
> 
> With regards to my feelings on Season 7 and 8, I think they generally stand. I would have been more than happy to have Season 6 be the last, BUT I did enjoy the latter half of Season 8. I completely agree that the show should have paid more attention to the other characters, as well. They seemed to have a show every now and then that fully focused on a single character, but I guess I’m not necessarily a huge fan of that process. I’d rather see their background come out gradually and slowly. For example, I felt like we learned so much about Masters when they had an episode focus solely on her character, which was also the LAST EPISODE TO FEATURE HER as a doctor under House. Why would they do that? Perhaps she would have been a better asset throughout her time on the show had they released this information slowly from the beginning. I mean, they did some, but I felt like Masters could have been a really good replacement for Cameron, but they got rid of her and brought in Adams. Meh.
> 
> I still think Park was out of place (although I was happy to see her evolve), and I don’t think they did Adams justice—I kind of think they just wanted to replace Cameron and Masters and chose some bland version with no heart.
> 
> I did warm up to Foreman as head of the hospital, but I think they should have involved him a bit more in the cases, like they did with Cuddy. He took on so much responsibility for House during the parole, but then took a back seat during DDX and treatment? I would have expected him to be on top of House as much as Cuddy was... except... not in that way...
> 
> Chase... I actually think I liked him the best, because he showed the most character development. I think they did that on purpose though, because I think they delved the most into his character and background than any other. I LOVED Kutner, but they shouldn’t have done what they did. It didn’t make sense, and really rocked the whole show. Taub was hilarious, and I really like him. Loved Thirteen’s character, as well—happy with where they ended it. Cameron was good, but I wish they would have evolved her a little differently.
> 
> I really liked Amber’s role on the show, as well as Masters. I did not like Terzi at all, glad she left the show, not sure of her purpose, other than to help other characters’ arcs. Her character didn’t make sense to me, although I get that it made sense to the show.
> 
> Regarding House’s character development... The whole stuffing the season tickets down the drain... that made me roll my eyes so hard I almost strained them. I guess I don’t understand the plumbing in the building, since various places had issues but then ALL of the tickets were found together with his fingerprints on them and they were legible with his name? Aside from the plumbing, flushing tickets down the drain was not very “House”. Finding someone that Foreman despised and giving the tickets to that person (so they’d have to sit next to each other every game) would have been. Or, finding a way to keep Wilson alive past the 5 month mark and then convincing Foreman to give them to Wilson. I don’t know. Anything other than “flushing them” and then giving the “remains” to the police. Seemed like a cheap and lazy way to end it and to get House back to jail. (Also, the whole jail/parole looming over his head was drawn out way too long. It should have ended when he took the ankle monitor off.)
> 
> And don’t get me started on how Dominika went from getting her green card to citizenship; those are two different processes, but I guess being married to an immigration attorney probably made me more sensitive to this, haha. I liked their relationship, and was thoroughly annoyed when House threw out her papers notifying her of the oath. But, I understand it goes back to his self-destructive ways, and that it shows that House couldn’t change (which was inline with his own thoughts on people in general). Still, would have been nice to see him change and evolve.
> 
> Regarding the last couple of episodes (and the last episode), I actually enjoyed them. I felt like they really started to get back into their groove. I liked the last episode, hallucinations and all. Seeing Kutner was great. Probably spent a little more time going back and forth than I would have liked, but I did enjoy it. I also enjoyed seeing the “where is everybody now” at the end.
> 
> My wife and I both knew that he wasn’t going to die. We had talked about how we thought it was going to end, and just knew that he (1) wasn’t going back to jail and (2) wasn’t going to die. Loved his text to Wilson at the funeral (totally read it in House’s voice), and just like House to actually be in attendance at his own funeral. I liked the ending with House and Wilson driving off into the distance on their motorcycles. Definitely made me tear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the various team members. Terzi was a miss. I liked Chase and was glad they kept him and Taub. Foreman was interesting - he was like House Lite but without the charm, the wit, and the self-destructive tendencies. I remember one episode in which they both denied how similar they are to each other and that ended with them both in the elevator realizing they were wearing the same shoes. I wasn't crazy about Adams - the brunette that was the prison doc and then joined at the end. I think the character was interesting, but not convinced that the casting was right. I never quite bought it from her. And yeah, Charlyne Yi was very entertaining, and her character was sort of weird enough to fit into House's teams of misfits, but something never felt quite right. I think that was one of the biggest flaws of the last season - the chemistry between the actors never clicked they way they did in earlier episodes.
> 
> As for the finale - I do like how it ended but like you, I rolled eyes *hard* at how they got there. The tickets down the toilet? Wow, they were really stretching there. House was childish but he was more imaginative than that. I understand they were trying to put his back up against the wall to make him realize that he couldn't just regress into his old ways and to force a choice out of him, but there were better ways to do that. It's one of my pet peeves - when writers ignore plausibility and consistency (either in a character's behavior or laws or physics...) for the sake of advancing the plot that they already want to happen. Yes, faking his own death to be with Wilson in his last months was a good ending. But if they couldn't get there organically without forcing the issue, then maybe they should have gone with a different ending. The season had its moments, to be sure, but it always felt to me like it was pushing a little too hard.
> 
> The last few scenes, though, were great - the funeral, the little vignette when you realize that Forman figured it all out, the bikes. I had a gazillion questions about what would happen after they ride off on their bikes. Does he go off Vicodin? Does Wilson somehow keep writing scrips, and if so, isn't that a tip off that he's writing them for House since he can't write them for himself? After Wilson dies, does House stay "dead"? I like to imagine him take on a whole new identity and become a lounge piano player or something   It's not like he could ever practice medicine again, even if he did turn himself in to complete his sentence and probably serve his new one (I imagine there would be new charges of some sort.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that episode about House and Foreman and the shoes, LOL! That was funny. Foreman was a mini house, and then they had that whole storyline of Foreman going elsewhere only to act like House, get fired, and then have to go back to work for House again. Very interesting.
> 
> I wasn’t crazy about Adams, either. I liked her in the prison, but it kind of felt like she never fully embraced the character—whether by her fault or whether she was told to turn it down. At the beginning, I felt like she was going to be a really good character, but then it just fizzled.
> 
> You’re spot on, the chemistry of the characters did not work at all. The original three were great, and I liked the second set, as well (which includes Kutner, Thirteen, Taub, Chase, and Foreman). Keeping Chase was their only saving grace when Park and Adams were in the picture.
> 
> I LOVED IT when Foreman figured it out. That was great. It was a combination of I can’t believe, what the actual F, and that’s House. Ha, a lounge piano player would make sense. I also had so many questions! Like, what happened with all of their money? Seriously, they must have made bank. They were department heads at a hospital—that’s probably what, like several hundred thousand dollars a year? House and Wilson both lived like bachelor’s, so they must have had savings... House wouldn’t have been able to tap into that after he “died”, unless he “took care of it” beforehand, which knowing House, he would have done. Same with Wilson.
> 
> Agree, I don’t think he’d ever be able to work again as a doctor, unless he tried the whole hire a doctor online thing that Kutner tried. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the money! I mean, I'm sure they both had plenty of it, but how did House get access to his? I don't think he was planning to fake his own death, or even kill himself, so I don't see how he could have gotten his money out of the bank before he went into that building to get high. And if it wasn't a plan but he just saw the opportunity after the building blew up, wouldn't it have been suspicious if suddenly his bank accounts were emptied after he was supposedly dead?
> 
> I do enjoy the more open-ended series finales like this that allows us to imagine how we want the story to keep going, but then my brain constantly returns to these logistical details and wonders how they make that work.Because of course, if these things aren't worked out, then that must mean that House gets caught pretty quickly and ends up going to jail anyway, and Wilson dies alone in a hospital, just like he doesn't want...and that's just not acceptable, therefore, House and Wilson have somehow managed to sort out their finances and House's addiction so they could have a good ending
Click to expand...




Spoiler: House



Agh, I didn’t think about that, about House not necessarily planning it! Totally agree, the open ended finale worked really well here. I envision a good ending, because that’s what I want to believe, LOL. If you asked me when I first started the show how it would end, I’d imagine anything but that ending.

I still miss not watching it. Now I can’t wait until Avenue 5 to come out with another season, so I can see Hugh Laurie again.


----------



## waday

@SquarePeg , wife and I just finished _The Queen’s Gambit. _What just happened. So much to discuss!

That was a beautifully shot series. And now I have to go out and buy a chess set. I used to play so much in middle and high school. Gotta get back into it! I also want to read the novel!

I’ll put anything more in spoiler tags.


----------



## Original katomi

Mrs likes the snooker so we are watching that at the moment


----------



## snowbear

Computer monitor, rather than the TV:  Nailed It! on Netflix.

If you are not familiar, three home-bakers try to duplicate a pro-made pastry.  It can be hilarious.


----------



## terri

I finally started watching The West Wing, and am pleasantly surprised by how much I like it! 

Of course, Netflix is taking it off on the 25th.   Ho ho ho.   

It's apparently moving to HBO Max, which we've never bothered signing up for.    Chasing shows around is a pita!   We'll probably do it eventually.


----------



## limr

Just finished _The Queen's Gambit_ and loved it.

Probably going to start watching _The Mandalorian_ after Christmas. Gotta sign up for Disney+ first, and the first thing I will watch is the last Star Wars movie that I still haven't seen.

In the meantime, I just sort of jump around - a few episodes of _Portlandia_ here, the ubiqutious _Law and Order_ there...I am also prone to rewatching shows that I like - and not just once. It's apparently a thing for people with anxiety.


----------



## terri

We finally finished _The Queen's Gambit _last night.  So good!!!!   I loved the final scene so much.   The whole production was perfect - I predict some awards coming!


----------



## SquarePeg

After Bridgerton, The Crown and Enola Holmes, if you hear me speaking with a British accent don’t be worried.  I assure you madam I am quite well.


----------



## Space Face

Yeah, the wife's into Bridgerton, which she watches in bed so I'm kinda stuck with it.  It's not too bad I suppose. However I suspect it's not too historically accurate.


----------



## Original katomi

Amazon prime video device has packed up. So can’t access our box sets ect
The snooker has finished
F1 has finished
So at the moment we are jumping from one thing to another, 
Last night watched the pilot film for star gate.


----------



## SquarePeg

Space Face said:


> Yeah, the wife's into Bridgerton, which she watches in bed so I'm kinda stuck with it.  It's not too bad I suppose. However I suspect it's not too historically accurate.



It’s based on a series of historical romance novels by Julia Quinn.  Typically those are big on attention to historical detail with clothes and social norms of the time but of course the character are fiction.


----------



## Space Face

SquarePeg said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the wife's into Bridgerton, which she watches in bed so I'm kinda stuck with it.  It's not too bad I suppose. However I suspect it's not too historically accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s based on a series of historical romance novels by Julia Quinn.  Typically those are big on attention to historical detail with clothes and social norms of the time but of course the character are fiction.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but that's not quite what I meant.  Never mind, best not go further.


----------



## SquarePeg

Space Face said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the wife's into Bridgerton, which she watches in bed so I'm kinda stuck with it.  It's not too bad I suppose. However I suspect it's not too historically accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s based on a series of historical romance novels by Julia Quinn.  Typically those are big on attention to historical detail with clothes and social norms of the time but of course the character are fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's not quite what I meant.  Never mind, best not go further.
Click to expand...


Are you referring to their using black actors? Many historians have come to believe Queen Charlotte was biracial.  It seems they decided to expand on that.  I thought it made the show more interesting and more appealing to a younger demo.  I also liked that they used modern music played classically.  It took me a few minutes to catch on to that Adriana Grande tune at the beginning...


----------



## Space Face

SquarePeg said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the wife's into Bridgerton, which she watches in bed so I'm kinda stuck with it.  It's not too bad I suppose. However I suspect it's not too historically accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s based on a series of historical romance novels by Julia Quinn.  Typically those are big on attention to historical detail with clothes and social norms of the time but of course the character are fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, in certain respects not historically accurate and I'll leave it there.  I wouldn't know a
> 
> Yeah, but that's not quite what I meant.  Never mind, best not go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to their using black actors? Many historians have come to believe Queen Charlotte was biracial.  It seems they decided to expand on that.  I thought it made the show more interesting and more appealing to a younger demo.  I also liked that they used modern music played classically.  It took me a few minutes to catch on to that Adriana Grande tune at the beginning...
Click to expand...


Like I said,  I suspected it was not historically accurate in certain respects, demographically or otherwise.  I wouldn't know an Ariand Grande song if one popped up in my soup.


----------



## Space Face

PS: I heard you the first time


----------



## AlexNillson89

The Butterfly Effect
I liked the meaning of this movie. Whatever happens, you can never change it, no matter how hard you try. The hardest thing to do is accept it, but it is also the easiest.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Not quite TV but on YouTube for the next day or so:

"CATS The Musical - FULL SHOW | 40th Anniversary | The Shows Must Go On | CONTAINS FLASHING IMAGES",
Posted May 14, 2021 by "The Shows Must Go On!", [Very LONG 2:01:16]
"



"

_[2021-05-17 1:56]_
"Cats" is gone now.  I saw it just after I posted the link.  This was the first time I have seen the whole thing.  Years ago, I think, on a Sunday morning I heard Elaine Paige talk about her involvement with the show.  Andrew Lloyd Webber played "Memories" on the piano for her before the song was written and she told him she wanted to sing it when it was done.  I don't remember if she had the hit song before the play was written.  I think that was the order it happened.  Judy Dench was cast to play the part on stage, but then she broke her leg (ironic), and Elaine Paige took the role.  This video was made in 1988 with mostly the London cast.

If I were being heavily critical, I could say that the show is basically the one song "Memories" with everything else just filler, building up to it.  If I were British and living in London I might find the rest wonderful, but I am not, so I don't.  But I still enjoyed it.  The final presentation of "Memories" with Elaine Page and Veerle Castelyn is profound.  The interaction between the young and the old was new.  It was not simply a "handing over of the baton".  The younger cat seems to give new life and strength to the older cat -- at least temporarily.  Before "Cats", I never would have thought of that.


----------



## nokk

without remorse on amazon prime is the last thing i watched.  technically, it's a movie....but if they're smart they'll turn it into a series on rainbow 6.  and it has ties to jack ryan.  and since it's all part of the clancyverse we really need a ghost recon tv series too.


----------



## Space Face

nokk said:


> without remorse on amazon prime is the last thing i watched.  technically, it's a movie....but if they're smart they'll turn it into a series on rainbow 6.  and it has ties to jack ryan.  and since it's all part of the clancyverse we really need a ghost recon tv series too.



I watched it the other night.  It was ok but I wouldn't watch a series.  That said, I think I might have one of the computer games.


----------



## Space Face

I have a couple of apps on my PC and Fire Stick that cover most streaming services so I just browse til I see something I fancy.

I watched Army of the Dead a couple of days ago.  It was ok but Zombies that can run, think and breed just don't sit right imo.


----------



## nokk

Space Face said:


> I watched it the other night.  It was ok but I wouldn't watch a series.  That said, I think I might have one of the computer games.


the movie was just ok.  they could have done a lot better.  

i'd consider watching a  series, but it depends on how they do it.  if it was just rainbow 6 then i'd probably skip.  r6 was never my favorite.  but r6, jack ryan, ghost recon and a few others are all from the same universe, so i could get into an clancyverse set of movies and tv series like marvel did.


----------



## wobe

Bloodline and Bosch (New Series!) - Almost at the end of The Shield.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

I am deciding what I am going to see and how.  I want to see the "Black Widow" movie, but I will probably buy a DVD or Bluray.  The same goes for the new "Dune" movie.  I read the book (actually the main book and, I think, 3 follow-ups), and I saw the first David Lynch movie, and I bought DVDs for the TV mini-series.  Now I cannot remember the original book(s), so I cannot say what is accurate and what is not, but I really did like the mini-series.  The mini-series can be watched on YouTube (free).


----------



## zoey

I rewatched Madam Secretary.
I thoroughly enjoy Nadia's Time to Eat. The colors cheer me up immensely. I have tried many of her shortcuts and they work wonderfully well. Happy taste buds I say.
David Attenborough's Life in Color is my go to show to cheer up. Something about the narration makes me think positive.
Prison Break and its tatoos had me hooked too. The tatoos took 4.5 hours to be applied every time!


----------



## Zorach

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Jeff15

Midnight Mass - Netflix......


----------



## wobe

Jeff15 said:


> Midnight Mass - Netflix......


Ditto.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-



I had a tv at home in Canada that was not used much and 
have none since 30+ years in Europe… can't stand still!


----------



## Space Face

Don't watch too much telly these days unless I'm away in the Motorhome but have sonme snyde streaming apps which allow me to watch just about anything, whether TV series, box sets, films etc.

Watched Malignant last night.  Decent enough horror flick.


----------



## This child

Got rid of tv years ago. The only time I see it is when I visit my young 'uns.
Don't miss it a bit. Now if I could ween myself off the @#$%^& computer.


----------



## Space Face

Watched The Night House last night.

Slow burn of a horror and a little weird but decent enough.


----------



## Space Face

Fury v Wilder 3 undercard building up to the main event.


----------



## Space Face

Rise Of The Footsoldier Origins: The Tony Tucker Story


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Just watched " The Many Saints of Newark " on HBO. It's the prequel to the series " The Sopranos ". Gandolfini's son is the spitting image of him. I think any fan of the series will like this. The part where baby Christopher refuses to go to Tony and the old lady's words are cause for some thought


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Anniversaries:  Part 1, "Macross" and "Robotech"*

This is a story of youthful energy and a lot of luck -- both good and bad.

Lately I have run across a lot of anniversary celebrations.  "Macross" is a Japanese anime TV series that semi-accidentally succeeded -- all about 40 years ago, first in Japan, and then a few years later in North America and the rest of the world, as part of the "Robotech" series.  If YouTube had been around in the 1980's I believe it would have been much bigger.  And of course, having been a hit, it has had some follow ups.  And part of the big story is, yes, another "Macross" is coming.  But anyway, the past is, for me, more interesting right now:

"The Birth of Macross",
Posted May 8, 2021 by "MercuryFalcon" [Length 17:20]
"



"

The "truth" about the success of Macross is entertainment world stuff, so do not believe that anything written about it is necessarily real.  I believe about it what I believe.  But one thing I believe is that part of the success came from the lucky casting of the voice actress who covered both spoken and singing voices for "Lynn Minmay" in Japan.  She was young, pretty, and became a hit from that job.  No, she never became as big as a major recording hit like, say, Beyonce, or Taylor Swift.  It's hard to gauge exactly, but she definitely was a big deal.  And in Japan, as a voice actress, she got seen and promoted.

"Macross - Angel Paints - Mari Iijima - Tenshi no Enogu",
Posted Jun 22, 2021 by "Sound Bay Channel", [Length 4:24]
"



"

And yes, she is still around:

"Behind Lynn Minmay",
Posted by "LivinginEighties", Apr 4, 2015, [Length 12:53]
"



"

Anyway, that's one of my recent trips down memory lane.


----------



## Jeff15

Gone for good - Netflix.....


----------



## limr

Making my way through Star Trek Voyager. Currently on Season 5.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Anniversaries Pt 2: * *"Babylon 5"*

The movie "The Gathering" debuted 1993 and the show in 1994.  Over half the "main cast" has passed away, and most notably, in Jan 2021, Myra Furlan, who was the female lead.  A few weeks ago it was announced that the show would be rebooted.

"J. Michael Straczynski on creating "Babylon 5" -  EMMYTVLEGENDS.ORG",
Posted Feb 20, 2014 by "FoundationINTERVIEWS", [Length 6:42]
"



"


----------



## VidThreeNorth

limr said:


> Making my way through Star Trek Voyager. Currently on Season 5.



I have never had the time to watch every episode of every Trek.  I think I saw roughly 2 seasons of Voyager.  Maybe I'll join you later.  Nice to hear that Shatner got into space at 90.  Robert Heinlein sort of beat him.  His ashes were launched into orbit, or something like that.  I doubt if I'll make it off "the mud-ball". . . .


----------



## limr

VidThreeNorth said:


> I have never had the time to watch every episode of every Trek.  I think I saw roughly 2 seasons of Voyager.  Maybe I'll join you later.  Nice to hear that Shatner got into space at 90.  Robert Heinlein sort of beat him.  His ashes were launched into orbit, or something like that.  I doubt if I'll make it off "the mud-ball". . . .



Heinlein's ashes were scattered over the Pacific, but James Doohan's (Scotty) ashes are in orbit on the International Space Station.

And Dr.Mae Jemison was the first real astronaut on Star Trek, as well as the first Black woman in space.









						Mae Jemison
					

Doctor Mae Jemison was a noted NASA astronaut. She attended the send-off gala in Los Angeles held in honor of the launch of the Europa Mission in 2024. When Jean-Luc Picard attempted to convince his ancestor, Renée Picard, to return to the gala, he told her that he was sent to collect her...




					memory-alpha.fandom.com


----------



## wobe

Succession
Invasion
Foundation
American Rust
......I watch too much..


----------



## webestang64

Watching VHS tape number 3 of a 7 tape set on "Great Events of the 20th Century".


----------



## VidThreeNorth

wobe said:


> Succession
> Invasion
> Foundation
> American Rust
> ......I watch too much..



How has "Foundation" been going?  I think "Foundation" was the first really big SF book series I read.

I recently bought the "Black Widow" DVD.  The movie is fine, but I am disappointed in the DVD package.  It is basic -- just the movie and a couple of languages in the sound and subtitles, and a brief promo clip.  There isn't even an interview.  I wonder if the Blu-Ray has more?  I have stopped buying Blu-Rays because I cannot play them on my computer and I don't even feel like turning on my TV and the 'player.  Yup, I sit down in front of my computer and I'm too lazy to get up and walk over to the TV set.


----------



## Jeff15

Bad Blood - Netflix....


----------



## wobe

VidThreeNorth said:


> How has "Foundation" been going?  I think "Foundation" was the first really big SF book series I read.


To be honest I was not familiar with Foundation before watching the show so had no expectations but am enjoying it so far.

I was more of an Iain M Banks reader than Azimov but may give Isaac a go.


----------



## webestang64

webestang64 said:


> Watching VHS tape number 3 of a 7 tape set on "Great Events of the 20th Century".


Finished that now on to "The Century: America's Time" with Peter Jennings 6 VHS tape set.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Blade Runner 2049*

I bought the 3D Bluray of Blade Runner 2049 back in Feb 2018, and watched a bit of it around that time.  But the movie is quite long (164 min) and for some reason I stopped about a half hour into it.  I don't remember why.  Probably I got distracted by a phone call.  I felt that I wanted to see it in one sitting, or at the least all within the same day, so I put it off until I forgot about it.

Yesterday afternoon I decided to get through it.  I started around mid-afternoon, took a break for dinner and finished it later.  That viewing was in 2D, so I can see it "fresh" again in 3D later.  While it covers essentially the same themes are the earlier Blade Runner, it was different enough to not make it seem like a re-tread.  There was only one scene that stuck out as a mistake bad enough to mar the experience.  That was the beehive scene.  I will skip pointing out what it wrong with it.  Ok, one problem that I had with the original Blade Runner that is "worse" in BR 2049 is the weather.  I will complain about that because Ridley Scott is completely unapologetic about it.  It was set in California, and the main feature of the movie was the rain.  Uh, southern California is not England.  Yes, it rains, but not the kind of near constant, oppressive rain as in London.  Philip Dick's book featured dust -- not rain.  PD was right on.  California is dry and thus dust is a real issue.  BR 2049 does get a nice layer of dust in some parts, and some rain in others, and snow.  Oh, give me a break.  Snow?  Yes, the south western US can have snow.  It will be rare, and yes it is possible, but seriously, rain,_ and_ snow?

Anyway, despite the liberties, I did enjoy the movie, and I appreciated the differences from the earlier work.  And yes, I will see it again, both in 2D and 3D.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

With all the interest in Frank Herbert's "Dune", YouTube has been filling my "menu page" with stuff from the Villeneuve movie lately.  I started watching a few, then YouTube put up links for the older "mini-series".  This was better done than the David Lynch movie, and, at least for now, you can see the 3 parts full length, though there is some censoring done.

The following is the link to the first part.  YouTube will probably give you links to the rest:

"Dune Movie Part 1 | FULL MOVIE | Mini Series Part 1 | Sci-Fi CLASSIC | Frank Herbert's DUNE",
posted Oct 28, 2021 by "HWWS Web TV", [Length 1:35:30]
"



"


----------



## VidThreeNorth

I see that the "Dune" mini-series has been removed from YouTube.  Maybe it is on Netflix.  Today, I almost bought the Villeneuve Dune movie on DVD (or Blu-Ray -- I could have bought either), but since I have read the book, seen the David Lynch movie and seen the mini-series, I decided to put it off for now and buy the "Eternals" DVD.  There are a lot of whiny YouTube reviews calling this a terrible movie.  I liked it.  I would have suggested a different approach, but it was enjoyable enough.

So far, the best _new_ show I have seen in the last year was the Black Widow movie.  But I do find that I am enjoying re-discovering older stuff.  It's cheaper too.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

I don't have a TV since years but I like to watch documentations
on given sites.


----------



## limr

Season 4 of "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel" finally came out on Amazon Prime so I will be watching that starting very soon.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Since I have watched Yellowstone since it started, I had to check out 1883. Westerns are my favorites, and I must say this one has not disappointed me. All the actors have interesting characters and Sam Elliott might just be giving his best performance ever.


----------



## webestang64

The Big Bus widescreen DVD............(RIP Sally Kellerman).


----------



## Warhorse

Fox news...the war in Ukraine.


----------



## snowbear

Food Network "Tournament of Champions III"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My wife and I just watched a wonderful ( my wife said it was “ beautiful “ ) movie about a young girl growing up in Nazi Germany and how learning to read helped her through the ordeals. We watched “ The Book Thief “ on HBO Max. I believe it was adapted from a book of the same title.


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My wife and I just watched a wonderful ( my wife said it was “ beautiful “ ) movie about a young girl growing up in Nazi Germany and how learning to read helped her through the ordeals. We watched “ The Book Thief “ on HBO Max. I believe it was adapted from a book of the same title.



Yes, it was - book of the same name by Markus Zusak. I read it a few years ago. It's a wonderful book.


----------



## Space Face

Currently ploughing through the entire Doc Martin (UK) series'.


----------



## Jeff15

The BBC trying to make sense of the current political crisis here in the UK...


----------



## SquarePeg

It’s almost time for my annual, post holidays, British series marathon!  Last year was crime and mystery series.  This year I’ll be watching mostly period dramas.  Open to suggestions.  

Most recently just finished the new Lord of the Rings series on Amazon.  It was ok but had a bit too many story arcs for my taste. B-


----------



## cgw

Try "Peaky Blinders" if available. Worth it for the late Helen McCrory's Aunt Polly role alone. Post WWI Birmingham/London crime underworld.
Still partial towards BBC "Silent Witness" series.
Seen "The Handmaid's Tale"? Shot in Toronto and s. Ontario.
"Bosch" if available.
"The Queen's Gambit." Great sleeper series about a girl chess prodigy. 
Film: "1917." OK, a war movie but not exactly blood-drenched. Notable for the extraordinary camera work and small part acting.
 "Outlander." Might still be knocking around if you missed it. Excellent period piece. Based on the Gabaldon books.


----------



## SquarePeg

cgw said:


> Try "Peaky Blinders" if available. Worth it for the late Helen McCrory's Aunt Polly role alone. Post WWI Birmingham/London crime underworld.
> Still partial towards BBC "Silent Witness" series.  *Tried but couldn’t get into it.  *
> Seen "The Handmaid's Tale"? Shot in Toronto and s. Ontario.  *I’ve been too angry about the state of women’s rights in the US to watch this.  Maybe when we get back into the 21st century. *
> "Bosch" if available. *Seen it and have read the books.  Thoroughly enjoyed how he portrayed the main character. *
> "The Queen's Gambit." Great sleeper series about a girl chess prodigy. * Loved it. *
> Film: "1917." OK, a war movie but not exactly blood-drenched. Notable for the extraordinary camera work and small part acting.*  I really like war movies and haven’t seen this yet thanks!*
> "Outlander." Might still be knocking around if you missed it. Excellent period piece. Based on the Gabaldon books.  *read it enjoyed the series but haven’t finished it yet.  *


Thanks!  Thanks to the year of Covid shut downs I’m pretty caught up on anything that’s been on Netflix or Prime.  I may give Peaky another try.  

Has anyone watched the new GOT series?  I am waiting for all episodes to be out so I can binge it.


----------



## webestang64

Rewatching "Burn Notice" as I bought the series on DVD.


----------



## cgw

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks!  Thanks to the year of Covid shut downs I’m pretty caught up on anything that’s been on Netflix or Prime.  I may give Peaky another try.
> 
> Has anyone watched the new GOT series?  I am waiting for all episodes to be out so I can binge it.


Waiting on the new GOT to show up on Canadian Netflix next year--maybe!
A long shot: "Carnival Row." Still on Prime in the US? Offbeat, enjoyable steampunk fantasy set in what looks like late Victorian London. Carnival Row (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Rickbb

PBS rerun on the reconstruction era.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SquarePeg said:


> Has anyone watched the new GOT series? I am waiting for all episodes to be out so I can binge it.


I am. This Sunday is the finale of the first season. I like it every bit as much as GoT.


----------



## Original katomi

My mother has discovered that I can get All 4. Just had a bumper session of Lego masters.


----------



## webestang64

Mission Impossible (DVDs), the 80's TV revival that ran 2 seasons.


----------



## SquarePeg

Geeked out over the weekend to the latest Star Wars series on Disney. Andor.  So far, I love it!


----------



## SquarePeg

Still worth watching for the amazing Christmas lights bokeh in Every Single Scene!!


----------



## cgw

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 262416
> 
> Still worth watching for the amazing Christmas lights bokeh in Every Single Scene!!


Somewhere in hell there's a place where you're doomed to watch those for eternity.

Hoping for time to see "Everything Everywhere All at Once."

Saw Stephen Knight's ghastly BBC "SAS: Rogue Heroes." Makes his "Peaky Blinders" look like a Palme D'or winner.


----------



## Original katomi

Sat with tv on using Alexa to listen to Christmas songs


----------



## astroNikon

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 262416
> 
> Still worth watching for the amazing Christmas lights bokeh in Every Single Scene!!



Bokeh !!

I recall watching YouTube video's from a channel called "DIgitalRev TV" and two characters Kai Wong and Lok Cheung. 
It was funny but educational.  The channel is stagnant for 6 years now as the two main characters moved on but I think that's how I learned about bokeh in relation to the number and shapes of Aperture Blades in the lens.


----------



## SquarePeg

cgw said:


> Somewhere in hell there's a place where you're doomed to watch those for eternity.
> 
> Hoping for time to see "Everything Everywhere All at Once."
> 
> Saw Stephen Knight's ghastly BBC "SAS: Rogue Heroes." Makes his "Peaky Blinders" look like a Palme D'or winner.


Saw Everything Everywhere… at the movies. It was good but weird.  I guess that was the point though…


----------



## CherylL

cgw said:


> Try "Peaky Blinders" if available. Worth it for the late Helen McCrory's Aunt Polly role alone. Post WWI Birmingham/London crime underworld.
> Still partial towards BBC "Silent Witness" series.
> Seen "The Handmaid's Tale"? Shot in Toronto and s. Ontario.
> "Bosch" if available.
> "The Queen's Gambit." Great sleeper series about a girl chess prodigy.
> Film: "1917." OK, a war movie but not exactly blood-drenched. Notable for the extraordinary camera work and small part acting.
> "Outlander." Might still be knocking around if you missed it. Excellent period piece. Based on the Gabaldon books.


Loved the Queen's Gambit.

This month binged watched "Wednesday" based on the Addams family series.  Impressive cgi.


----------



## cgw

CherylL said:


> Loved the Queen's Gambit.
> 
> This month binged watched "Wednesday" based on the Addams family series.  Impressive cgi.


Check out the insane number of TikTok posts of the "Wednesday Dance." Got several today from silly friends doing it. What the Hell, it's Christmas, right?


----------



## snowbear

Jeopardy!


----------



## Rickbb

Great Railway Journeys on PBS.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We watched Banshees of Inisherin ( sp? ) on Netflix  ( I believe! ). My wife's reaction at the end was " I LOVE that and would watch it again! " while mine was " Are you kidding me? That was F'ed up! " If you like dark, tragic comedies, and can understand heavy Irish brogue, you will have the same reaction as my wife with a wee bit'o mine thrown in for good measure


----------



## CherylL

cgw said:


> Check out the insane number of TikTok posts of the "Wednesday Dance." Got several today from silly friends doing it. What the Hell, it's Christmas, right?


Those are great!  You have fun friends.


----------



## CherylL

The Glass Onion is on Netflix starting today.  Looks like a mystery comedy.


----------



## cgw

CherylL said:


> Those are great!  You have fun friends.


They were, how should I put it, "over-refreshed," when they did those!


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> We watched Banshees of Inisherin ( sp? ) on Netflix  ( I believe! ). My wife's reaction at the end was " I LOVE that and would watch it again! " while mine was " Are you kidding me? That was F'ed up! " If you like dark, tragic comedies, and can understand heavy Irish brogue, you will have the same reaction as my wife with a wee bit'o mine thrown in for good measure


I wanted to see that at the movies but was told to wait for it to stream so I could use close captions and understand what they’re saying!  I use cc all the time anyway as my hearing is not great.   



CherylL said:


> The Glass Onion is on Netflix starting today.  Looks like a mystery comedy.


Saw that at the movies instead of Banshees. I really liked it.  It was better than the first one although that southern accent on Daniel Craig is a real crush deterrent.


----------



## snowbear

Just finished watching the Caps (4) and Jets (1).


----------



## Warfarin

The Netflix series Wednesday


----------



## cgw

Binge-watched "Harlots." Georgian London sex trade profits helped build the city. Great costumes and acting. NSFW but worth a look.


----------



## dxqcanada

Anthony Bourdain ...


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 262416
> 
> Still worth watching for the amazing Christmas lights bokeh in Every Single Scene!!



Not even bokeh would make me sit through any one of those movies. I mean, There are times I will be scrolling through channels and one of these movies will be on, and even the amount of time it takes to scroll to the next channel is too much.


----------



## snowbear

Catching the end of _The Hunt for Red October_.


----------



## SquarePeg

snowbear said:


> Catching the end of _The Hunt for Red October_.


Nice!  A favorite book of mine and an excellent movie adaptation.  

OT I was very into the spy thriller book genre when I was younger.  All the Tom Clancy novels and Ludlum’s Bourne Identity series.  Matt Damon ruined the Bourne movies for me.  That and the vomit inducing car chases!


----------



## wobe

Just about to start Goodfellas - bit of a classic to take us up to the end of the year.


----------



## cgw

wobe said:


> Just about to start Goodfellas - bit of a classic to take us up to the end of the year.


My favorite line, also words to live by, was "F-you, pay me."

Hope to watch "Bullet Train" this afternoon. Sometimes a mindless action film just feels right.


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m watching Endeavor on PBS streaming service.


----------



## Warhorse

Old "Rockford Files".


----------



## waday

cgw said:


> F-you, pay me



I always think of this now


----------



## Rickbb

King, Henry 5th movie


----------

